# best hitch rack?



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a cannondale flash 29er. I have search and read so much I cant make sense of any of it! Which one is the best? what should I look for? I am not worried about cost ($400 vs 100). 

thanks in advance - amazon has too many choices and a bunch are 79-100. I cant make sense of it.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

*1up quick rack*

check out the 1up quick rack review thread a couple of posts down from yours it is supposed to be the best rack you can get. i just ordered mine and am waiting for it to arrive. goodluck


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

After my experience with the Thule T2, Kuat Sherpa, and now the 1UP, my favorite by far is the 1UP. Just ordered my +1 add-on for it.

Free replacement if it's stolen off the hitch, free shipping to and from, lifetime warranty, and 100% refund if not satisfied. What more can you ask for? Oh yeah, 100% made in USA. =D


----------



## Sk8er07999 (May 12, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Thule t2. My only complaint is it's a little heavy and the rack only comes with 3 lock cores. You need 5 cores for everything. There are some good review and comparison videos on YouTube.










Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ktaylor15 (Apr 2, 2009)

don't buy from amazon. support your LBS.

that being said, i went with the kuat nv2. solid as hell, and customer service is top notch.


----------



## Buster1971 (May 11, 2009)

I like my Kuat NV. Only rack I have owned.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

well, there's a 34 page thread about 1up racks virtually without complaint...


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*This comes up once a week*



donn12 said:


> I have a cannondale flash 29er. I have search and read so much I cant make sense of any of it! Which one is the best? what should I look for? I am not worried about cost ($400 vs 100).
> 
> thanks in advance - amazon has too many choices and a bunch are 79-100. I cant make sense of it.


Short answer: 1UpUSA QuickRack

1upusa.com :: Home

Crazy easy to use, made of all aluminum and rustproof (unlike the Thule racks), lightweight, folds down small enough to fit in the trunk.

They have no keyed locks, but the locks built into racks are garbage anyway. They can be defeated with a big screwdriver and a set of vise grips in one big twist. Use a big Kryptonite chain and a good disc lock, or U-lock and attach the other end to your trailer hitch.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Damn sleep much?*

pimp


----------



## Nando13 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love my Thule T2!! I also have 3 Thule fork mounts on the top of my truck and love them too!! The T2 is not light but well worth it in sturdiness. You need a place to store it when not being used.


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll add one for the 1-up, mine is awesome. Have owned others, this will be the last.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

sounds like you don't mind much about cost so the 1up might be the one for you. for anyone who doesn't want to break the bank, i have no idea why someone wouldn't go for the xport tray style rack: XPORT Flatbed 2-Bike Hitch Rack - Hitch Mount

no issues whatsoever for me and i've had it for a couple years.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

i still think north shore racks is far and away the most versatile and best rack out there as far as hitch mount go. you can access the trunk or gate. they can carry odd frames. great construction and can carry up to six bikes depending on model

North Shore Bike Racks


----------



## hmto (Jun 13, 2006)

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461.html

best investment going for a rack.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

North Shore's are great racks, but they are definitely not versatile. No road bikes and can be hard for smaller folks to lift heavy bikes high enough to load, especially on lifted trucks and SUVs. For access and ease of use for riders of all bikes and person-sizes, it's hard to beat platform racks. I am definitely biased, but of the platform racks (if price isn't an issue), I am amazed that anyone would use anything other than the 1up. It only loses to the Kuat on looks and that's subjective (personally, I like the looks of the Kuat more-are you listening, 1up?). 

If price is an issue, than the Xport is the best deal going, hands down. I have been impressed with the ones I've used.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Kuat nv hands down second choice the Thule t2 and whatever you do stay away from saris I had a cycleon pro for a week before I returned it for my kuat nv which is so superior then any other Thule is the only company that can come close


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Another 1Up user here. It has been a year now and no issues. It is stupid simple to use, holds the bike like a clam and zero corrosion. Made in the USA too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

I have a kuat NV and Yakima Hold Up 2. Both are great racks. The NV is better looking and has the built in repair stand plus its a little lighter but the Hold Up folds up slightly smaller and is a bit cheaper. T2s seem to work well but are rust prone. The 1 Up seems to work great based on all the positive reviews and is compact but is fugly IMHO and looks like its made of meccano.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

wilks said:


> I have a kuat NV and Yakima Hold Up 2. Both are great racks. The NV is better looking and has the built in repair stand plus its a little lighter but the Hold Up folds up slightly smaller and is a bit cheaper. T2s seem to work well but are rust prone. The 1 Up seems to work great based on all the positive reviews and is compact but is fugly IMHO and looks like its made of meccano.


IMO the 1UP looks very slick...nothing flashy on it that will weather.

On my Kuat Sherpa, the pretty gold anodize faded within the year and the nice Kuat sticker started peeling. The biggest difference is that I can preload the hinge so it doesn't make ANY noise at all while in the stored position...the Kuat Sherpa has no preload and it has quite a bit of play at the hinge.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Kuat NV is an outstanding rack, great looks, great customer service. I bought one used and the repair stand was broken, I emailed the company and had a new one in a week, no complaints


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

If mountain bikes only, North Shore Rack. 
If you need for all sorts of bikes, Küat NV or Sherpa. 
I've owned both NSR and Küat NV and each has been great. Slight edge to NSR due to my needs (4 bike & fat bike use). 
Küat's build quality is second to none.


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

Yakima Hold-up. works like a charm. easy to use and very secure.


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

I bought the Sportrack, 2 bike carrier off Amazon for like $150. It fits my needs really well and (more importantly) fits my Jeep with an oversized spare tire...

I do not leave my bike unattended on the rack, though. If I did for any amount of time I would have looked for something a little more secure as far as available locking locations.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

hmto said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461.html
> 
> best investment going for a rack.


This x 100


----------



## charmon2 (Jun 6, 2005)

I've been happy with my T2 over the last 3 years. No issues. I wouldn't mind having something that's lighter and easier to move/store but it doesn't bother me enough to justify buying a different rack right now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Same here with my T2. I think it may be 6yrs old now, for the money and usage, it was an excellent buy. Would be cool if it was lighter, but I'd have a hard time justifying the $500+ for a 1up even if I didn't have the T2 and was looking for my first hitch rack. I believe you should get something strong and reliable, and it's obviously an investment. The 1up is cool, but it's not $530 cool. There's some serious cash I can invest somewhere else to make my riding experience fun and you can find a T2 for about $200 cheaper. I'd consider a few others if I was in the market again, but $550 is over the top IMO.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

I'm a newb to this whole thing, I bought a Swagman XTC2. So far I think it's a pretty nice rack, considering it was under $200. It has an anti-wobble hitch pin and it seems very stable with both bikes on it and I find it very easy to load. As far as security, I'm not sure, I have yet to leave the bike's anywhere therefore I haven't locked them up on it yet I guess the downfall would be that you have to adjust the holders for different bikes, but right now, it's just mine and the wife's bikes going on it.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Ha!*



sfgiantsfan said:


> View attachment 688626
> Kuat NV is an outstanding rack, great looks, great customer service. I bought one used and the repair stand was broken, I emailed the company and had a new one in a week, no complaints


Lemmie guess... China Camp?

I know that road anywhere.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> Lemmie guess... China Camp?
> 
> I know that road anywhere.


Kuat racks are built in springfield Missouri


----------



## BlackMamba2012 (Nov 24, 2011)

:thumbsup: for the 1up and its made the USA and has no question asked parts replacement. Unlike Yakima who blames everything on not being tight enough for the reason for there parts breaking rft:


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

pimpbot said:


> Lemmie guess... China Camp?
> 
> I know that road anywhere.


You got it, i always have fun there, great place to kill an hour or so


----------



## bikerider83 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would recommend the Saris tray type racks. Much easier to use than older style. Saris is USA made!!


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am very happy with my Thule 916XTR T2 2-Bike Rack. Had to go with this rack due to spare tire clearance on the Jeep Rubicon. Had a buddy of mine weld an extension on to the rack to make it actually fit. This will not be a problem for any other vehicle.
The rack is very stable and super easy and fast to use. I feel comfortable knowing my bikes are safe.
Went from a Yakima Sparetime rack to the Thule and am completely satisfied.
Also, it only cost me about $100 at REI after using a 20 % discount coupon and my dividend!


----------



## Dos557 (Oct 15, 2011)

*I bought a 1up for my 26" Flash2*

I decided to dish out 300 and go with the 1up after reading the"1up Review" posts, I'm taking it out today...


----------



## Walter95 (May 12, 2011)

I have the Swagman XTC2. Its awesome.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

Wasn't happy with the strap rack so I got this:

Amazon.com: Allen Deluxe 3-Bike Hitch Mount Rack (1.25 or 2-Inch Receiver): Sports & Outdoors.

Price greatly fluctuates. I managed to get it when it was $69 delivered lol

click for full size


----------



## ericepark (Nov 18, 2010)

*Buy 1Up USA*

I just got my 1Up USA Rack yesterday and I'm very impressed with the quality and how sturdy it is.

For some people, spending $300 on a single bike rack seems out of the question. In the past 2 years of having my Sportrack 2 bike rack, I think I carried 2 bikes maybe twice during that time.

The 1up usa rack makes Thule and Yakima feel like toys. The rack feels very secure to the hitch and almost zero wobble.

I recommend this rack to anyone who's in the market for a hitch mounted bike rack:thumbsup:


----------



## fish0281 (Aug 10, 2008)

BlackMamba2012 said:


> :thumbsup: for the 1up and its made the USA and has no question asked parts replacement. Unlike Yakima who blames everything on not being tight enough for the reason for there parts breaking rft:


Completely disagree with your assessment of Yakima - I simply sent them a picture (a stock one at that) of a part that broke off from user error on my ski/snowboard rack and they sent a replacement out w/in days. :thumbsup:

I have zero experience with 1up, but it does look super nice. The $530 for a 2-bike rack is painfully high though - aside from the custom(?) extrusions, there's not much to the rack, but I can believe it carries like a $*** brick house. My rack needs necessitate a 2 or 3-bike configuration because I'll only really need it for longer trips when I can't put the bikes inside my 4Runner...


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

I own a kuat nv and love it I just got a chance to see a 1up and it looks like it is worth it. I can't say if a kuat is better then a 1 up or vice versa but I will say they far exceed ANY other brand. Also to those who mention the 1up and kuat are expensive well too me I rather spend $500 bucks on a rack that I know is going to securely transport $10,000-$20,000 worth of bikes safely without the chance it might fail and dump them on the highway just tossing all the money away just because you wanted to save $100-200


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

vapezilla said:


> Kuat racks are built in springfield Missouri


Website, in the FAQ section says china and Taiwan...fwiw


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

the Kuat looks nice. I like this feature: Includes built-in TRAIL DOC ™ repair stand for quick fixes on-the-go


----------



## hado_pv (May 26, 2006)

Really like my Yakima Hold-up, way nicer than my son's Thule T2. Folds up way smaller, and really secures bikes quicker & better, I just throw a cable around the bikes and latch the ends in the trunk if I'm going someplace where I'm concerned about the security of the bike(s). Quick and locked more than enough to satisfy the insurance co if anything ever happens.

Am I the only one that thinks the 1ups look heinous? Must be my past life in manufacturing...


----------



## jeepergirl17 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yea, the 1up looks kind of home made just looking at the photos. I have never seen one in person.

Am I the only one that thinks the 1ups look heinous? Must be my past life in manufacturing...[/QUOTE]


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

The 1up, like myself, isn't very photogenic. The only concession to appearance so far has been to anodize it black. Not really impressive. In person, however, it's obvious that a lot of effort was made to make the rack the way it is. It could be even cooler looking, but that would just add to its already high cost.

It seems as though some posters aren't reading the title of this thread. A lot of suggestions for some crap-sandwich racks here when the OP asked for opinions on the "best" rack.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I am pretty sure I will get the one up - it does seem to be the best from all that I have read. Anyone use one for a roadbike and a 29er? will I need different size arms? I also need to carry 2 29ers at once so hopefully I will be good to go right out of the box.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a Kuat Nv with the 4 bike ad on and really like it and it does a great job, I just got a killer deal on a Yakima hold up used for when i go riding with my wife and it is nice also. But from what i have seen at the mountain etc all of the rack mentioned above are all great choices and you could not go wrong with any of them. The big manufacturers all do a great job in designing and building their products.


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 28, 2009)

I had a sport rack, sold it and got a t2. The t2 is pretty heavy but sturdy. Here is my big complaint with the t2. When i have my road bike on there there is so much wind resistance against the side profile of it that it pushes the bike back a fair amount. I wnet back and pushed the same amount with my hand and i was surprised how much force is being exerted on the front wheel. I dont see my mtb moving as much but still some. May go back to a rack that clamps on the frame like the sport rack.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

donn12 said:


> I am pretty sure I will get the one up - it does seem to be the best from all that I have read. Anyone use one for a roadbike and a 29er? will I need different size arms? I also need to carry 2 29ers at once so hopefully I will be good to go right out of the box.


The arms will fit bikes of almost any size. You certainly won't need different arms. Just get enough trays for the number of bikes you're going to carry and you're set.


----------



## honkifyoubonk (May 3, 2012)

what are some good tray style racks?


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I ordered the 1 up today. When I called they said the silver wears better than the black (silver scratches don't show on silver like they do on black). I will Pietics and a review once it shows up.


----------



## blylek (Oct 21, 2007)

I had to recently replace my old school Sportsworks rack. Love that rack but it didn't really fit my new 29ers. So I went with a Kuat NV. Would have ordered the 1up but I needed one as soon as possible and as an amazon prime member I received overnight shipping for $3.99.


----------



## Dan GSR (Apr 29, 2010)

1up, best rack period


----------



## Ty's Anthem (May 4, 2012)

Anyone have any feedback on the Softride 4 bike drop down bike rack, one for sale on craigslist i am considering? Might be a slightly older version of the Dura 4 model?


----------



## fish0281 (Aug 10, 2008)

Ty's Anthem said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Softride 4 bike drop down bike rack, one for sale on craigslist i am considering? Might be a slightly older version of the Dura 4 model?


I had an older Dura 4 rack once and wasn't very happy with it, but that's mostly because I decided I need a tray style rack (FS mtb's). The tilt function is nice, but it doesn't work super smoothly; you kinda have to fight with the rack to get it to operate well.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

I have a Saris Cycle On, but that thing is heavy, the Thelma is better rack for compact and mid size sedan.. if any ohio local would want to trade their Thelma with my Cycle-On pm me..


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

my 1up 2 bike rack just showed up. It is incredible! they recommended the silver because scratches aren't as noticeable. Very easy on and off. very secure. If you are not sure - buy it!


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

will a 1up fit a fat bike tire?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

t0pcat said:


> will a 1up fit a fat bike tire?


Yes.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## JDubKC (Jul 31, 2009)

donn12 said:


> my 1up 2 bike rack just showed up. It is incredible! they recommended the silver because scratches aren't as noticeable. Very easy on and off. very secure. If you are not sure - buy it!


1up 2 bike comes in 2" reciever Only - just an FYI for the people


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

JDubKC said:


> 1up 2 bike comes in 2" reciever Only - just an FYI for the people


Yeah, but you can still haul 2 bikes with the 1 1/4 version and an add-on.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

eurospek said:


> Yeah, but you can still haul 2 bikes with the 1 1/4 version and an add-on.


Exactly.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I think you can still get the 1.25" version and get a 2" receiver adaptor from them too (that was the old style 2" version from 1UpUSA).

Best Rack Ever.

J.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> I think you can still get the 1.25" version and get a 2" receiver adaptor from them too (that was the old style 2" version from 1UpUSA).
> 
> Best Rack Ever.
> 
> J.


This is exactly what I'm running. 1.25" base rack, add-on, and adapter as needed.

@John-if you haven't upgraded your arms to the newer style, you should consider it. I have an old style rack and a newer add-on and the difference is night and day.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep. Me too. I run 4 bikes on it too. 

What are the "newer style" arms?

J.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Yep. Me too. I run 4 bikes on it too.
> 
> What are the "newer style" arms?
> 
> J.


The two biggest upgrades are that the arms themselves are longer to accommodate longer travel bikes and 29ers. Now the arms contact my bike (~7" travel) on top of the wheels rather than on the outer portion of the wheels. The other improvement is how the arms are secured to the tray itself. The old style has a nut and bolt for each arm while the newer style is a single through bolt securing the arms to the tray. This makes maintenance to the bushings on the arms easier. The old style requires you to grind down a wrench to be able to fit it into the space to hold the nut which is kind of a pain. I had one of the arms loosen up on me which is how I know. The locking system has also changed slightly but I don't like it as much. It has some lateral play that the previous mechanism lacked.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't know if it's worth doing it to all your trays but maybe one or two, depending on frequency of use.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got it. Thanks. I'll contact them and figure out the upgrade.

J.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the 1-up in Black. Haven't noticed any problems with scratching so far, but whatever - it's a tool that's meant to be used. I don't expect it to stay new forever. You should see the old Thule rack it replaced - sun-faded, scratched up, covered in stickers.

For those who think it's "fugly" - I guess I don't understand that philosophy? Form follows function in this case - I am looking for a rack that has the best possible build quality, durability, warranty/support, and does a good job of holding my bike securely. It's a bike rack - "pretty" doesn't enter the equation for me.

Plus it is one of the few racks that neither contacts the frame, nor uses a strap around the wheel. Considering I fully expect my next purchase to be a carbon-framed MTB, this was a must.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> I have the 1-up in Black. Haven't noticed any problems with scratching so far, but whatever - it's a tool that's meant to be used. I don't expect it to stay new forever. You should see the old Thule rack it replaced - sun-faded, scratched up, covered in stickers.
> 
> For those who think it's "fugly" - I guess I don't understand that philosophy? Form follows function in this case - I am looking for a rack that has the best possible build quality, durability, warranty/support, and does a good job of holding my bike securely. It's a bike rack - "pretty" doesn't enter the equation for me.
> 
> Plus it is one of the few racks that neither contacts the frame, nor uses a strap around the wheel. Considering I fully expect my next purchase to be a carbon-framed MTB, this was a must.


I think the 1-UP is ugly in silver but frickin beautiful in black. I got black because of this. I'm curious as to why, if 'pretty' doesn't enter the equation for you, why you would pay extra for the black annodized finish?


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

campisi said:


> I'm curious as to why, if 'pretty' doesn't enter the equation for you, why you would pay extra for the black annodized finish?


Stealth

But seriously - In my opinion, all racks are ugly to some extent or another. No one adds racks to their cars to improve their appearance - it's to do a job. So, just because looks are not a factor for me in choosing one rack over another, that doesn't keep me from wanting rack I have chosen to look as nice as possible on my car.


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Stealth
> 
> But seriously - In my opinion, all racks are ugly to some extent or another. No one adds racks to their cars to improve their appearance - it's to do a job. So, just because looks are not a factor for me in choosing one rack over another, that doesn't keep me from wanting rack I have chosen to look as nice as possible on my car.


Dude! 'Stealth' was the best answer! Shoulda left it at that! LOL!


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

campisi said:


> Dude! 'Stealth' was the best answer! Shoulda left it at that! LOL!


Yeah, story of my life. I thought about it, but figured it was a little dickish, so I gave an honest answer


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Dan GSR said:


> 1up, best rack period


+1 think my mukluk is gonna look good on this as soon as it gets here!


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

well got it andits the cats meow!!!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

About to order a Thule double track , any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

there is another thread here complaining about the wobbly hitch mount.

linkhttp://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/t2-multiple-hitch-sizes-790878.html


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

terrasmak said:


> About to order a Thule double track , any thoughts or suggestions?


Have you read anything in this thread?

IMHO, it's a mistake, but I'm sure you have your reasons. Avoid the Thule, get a 1up. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## dirt diggler (Jan 14, 2004)

one thing to consider or make a note of is the weight of the rack alone. I miss my lightweight Saris Thelma and stupidly sold it several years ago. I bought a Saris Cycle-on for a smokin deal, but the weight of that boat anchor is 60 plus pounds plus 2 bikes. What a pain to add and remove it. I drive an Accord sedan and when install you do notice that there is something back there. The weight also takes a toll on mileage and suspension.. I think the aluminum 1up or anything lighter weight will be better in the long run. Also the 1up when removed can be stored in the trunk. I want one..


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted to throw my hat in the ring for the Yakima Swing Daddy. I love that I can swing the entire carrier out of the way, with bikes loaded on it, and open the tailgate of my Tundra if I need something from the bed of my truck (I have a cover on the bed of my truck). Here are some pictures:


----------



## campisi (Dec 20, 2004)

Fergawdsake man, you have a pickup truck. Wouldn't it be easier to just throw the bike in the bed?


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

campisi said:


> Fergawdsake man, you have a pickup truck. Wouldn't it be easier to just throw the bike in the bed?


You would think so at first glance, but no. It is easier to put the Swing Daddy in the hitch than to take the bed cover off. Plus I still have the bed to haul whatever else I might need if I go with the family on overnights.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Clamp on frame = no-no.

j.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> Clamp on frame = no-no.
> 
> j.


is that comment for the Yakima swing daddy?

if so, why a no-no?

if not, disregard.

thanks. doing some research.

and I, for one, am considering that Yakima for the same reason. I always have my dog in the back so it'd be easier for him to get out of the trunk and easier for me to move the hitch without completely removing it.

meow.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

iamunchien said:


> is that comment for the Yakima swing daddy?
> 
> if so, why a no-no?
> 
> ...


The slightest grit on your frame will cause paint damage. Also had it tear up the decals that were on the tube. The only real way to hold your bike is by the tires/wheels if you want a consistent ability to mount a bike regardless of frame geometry and to prevent any damage to your bike.

Let me put it this way - repairing the damage that this type of rack did to my bike would have cost more than the rack to repair.

J.


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Clamp on frame = no-no.
> 
> j.


I agree, not only because of the grit/paint concern, but also if your cables route on the underside of the top tube I'm not sure resting the top tube on the rack is a good idea. You'll notice I use a top tube adapter from Yakima to hang my bike on.

In a perfect world, Yakima or some other mfr. would make a tray-style carrier (like the Hold Up) that swings out like the Swing Daddy. I have not found this yet.


----------



## iamunchien (Mar 30, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> The slightest grit on your frame will cause paint damage. Also had it tear up the decals that were on the tube. The only real way to hold your bike is by the tires/wheels if you want a consistent ability to mount a bike regardless of frame geometry and to prevent any damage to your bike.
> 
> Let me put it this way - repairing the damage that this type of rack did to my bike would have cost more than the rack to repair.
> 
> J.


ah, alright. i see now. thanks for that info.



Golf Nut said:


> You'll notice I use a top tube adapter from Yakima to hang my bike on.
> 
> In a perfect world, Yakima or some other mfr. would make a tray-style carrier (like the Hold Up) that swings out like the Swing Daddy. I have not found this yet.


hm. that top tube adapter seems like a good idea. might try that when I get to buying this rack, then. I like the swing out option because it makes the trunk accessible.

meow.


----------



## t0pcat (May 7, 2012)

Well the 1 up will tilt down with the bike on don't know if the tailgate will clear? Has anyone tried that? I know i can open the hatch on the pt with bike on rack.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, most of these racks when you get stuff on them are a pain to swing or tilt. They seem great in concept and are generally a pain in practice. What you really want is a rack that is super quick to put on and remove bikes. Then it's just not an issue.

I had (have) the Thule monster that holds bikes but the top tube and swings away. Works great.... until you put bikes on it. Then getting through 2-4 bikes to get the swing mechanism to work is not easy. But it's easier to do then taking the bikes off simply because putting bikes on racks like this, if there is any variation in geometries (and there sure is in MTB), then it was damn near impossible to get this Chinese puzzle figured out. 

So, that brings is back to the 1UpUSA. Works really great and you can take the bikes off super fast.

If you want a rack that holds two bikes by the wheels and is super quick, there is one made of three tubes that holds two bikes and folds up and loads up super fast (but the name escapes me).

These racks that hold bikes by the tubes really ought to be outlawed. 


J.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

I just picked up a T2 during Thule's 20% off sale, $350, I very happy with it. 

Checked out the Kuat NV at the LBS, it is one sweet rack.


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> You know, most of these racks when you get stuff on them are a pain to swing or tilt. They seem great in concept and are generally a pain in practice.
> J.


I've had my bike (~27 lbs) and my wife's bike (30+ lbs) on the Swing Daddy, and it works just as it does with only my bike on it. The Swing Daddy is made for up to 4 bikes, but I'm sure that with 4 bikes loaded it will put some stress on the swing mechanism.

To each their own I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Watch the clamp, that's all I can say. Been there, done that. Got the damage to prove it. Great for department store bikes (what they were pretty much designed for) or bikes where you don't care. Dangerous if your bikes are nice ones.

J.


----------



## BennyDH (Feb 28, 2012)

Isi-carriers.com are the best IMHO.


----------



## bunnymun (Apr 5, 2009)

Looked through a lot of racks, ended up going with the Yakima Holdup. Was lighter and cheaper than the Thule and came with the cable and lock which were extra with Thule. The arm design squeezes down to allow virtually any wheel size vs. the Kuat which requires an adaptor for small wheel sizes. A nice feature of the design - the bike can sit in the tray without needing to be strapped down, makes loading easy. I dont think the Thule is as stable during the loading process. Tested all sizes of bikes up to extra large 29' and had no wheel base issues.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

campisi said:


> Fergawdsake man, you have a pickup truck. Wouldn't it be easier to just throw the bike in the bed?


I thought the same thing. I have a full size cap on my Ram
and a carpeted bedliner. 2 bikes in the bed have to lay on each other and it would be very easy to damage something. With the one up I can ride up to the truck, get off and mount the bike in about 10 seconds because the arms are open from taking it off.

My buddy bought a Yakima and when I met him he looked at my rack, said hold on and pulled the Yakima rack box out of the trash. He ordered a one u that day. No comparison at all.


----------



## rpinata (Jan 29, 2009)

*My T2*

I don't know which rack is the best but this one has been trouble free for 3 years. I read about the wobble but I use a rachet to tighten down the through bolt and it's pretty sturdy.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

rpinata said:


> I don't know which rack is the best but this one has been trouble free for 3 years. I read about the wobble but I use a rachet to tighten down the through bolt and it's pretty sturdy.


Never need to use a ratchet with my 1up.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Never need to use a ratchet with my 1up.


Do you work for, or sponsored by 1up in some way?


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

jeepergirl17 said:


> Yea, the 1up looks kind of home made just looking at the photos. I have never seen one in person.
> 
> Am I the only one that thinks the 1ups look heinous? Must be my past life in manufacturing...


[/QUOTE]

First time I saw a 1up, I figured it was a DIY rack.. I am sure they are solid as a rock though..

I have a KUAT...pretty nice..


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Have you seen one up close? 

J.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Bacons said:


> Do you work for, or sponsored by 1up in some way?


LOL I know it seems that way. I wish I was. Just really happy with my purchase and I like that they're domestically located and built. They've taken really good care of me as a customer as well so I feel like I ought to pay it forward.

Besides, I feel like when people post absurd (to me) comments, I can choose to put in my own $.02. Kinda like when you said in the other thread that you knew someone who had some sort of "failure" that no one else in a 1000 posts had ever mentioned. Just like you are a little suspicious, so was I. 

I do agree that the 1up has a bit of a "DIY" look to it, especially in pictures. I assume that if it looked as nice as a Kuat but was still domestically made and as well engineered, it would make the current 1up price look like a bargain. I like that the rack isn't very photogenic, like its owner.


----------



## Imho4ep (Jul 20, 2007)

Golf Nut said:


> Just wanted to throw my hat in the ring for the Yakima Swing Daddy. I love that I can swing the entire carrier out of the way, with bikes loaded on it, and open the tailgate of my Tundra if I need something from the bed of my truck (I have a cover on the bed of my truck).
> 
> nice set up, i'm going to have to look into one of those


----------



## gemini6 (Apr 27, 2007)

I have the Sportrack 2EZ that I picked up from a neighbour for $80 after he used it one time. I know they aren't the best rack out there, but if you have a limited budget, they're great. Only real issue is that it has no lock (a kit can be bought for it), but all I do is run a cable from my frame through my safety chain holes in the trailer hitch.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I did the exact same thing with my 2EZ, which I just sold. It worked nicely for what it was. I just ordered a Saris Thelma 2 to replace my 2EZ. Good friend has the 3 bike version, but I am on a bit of a budget, so the 2 will have to do. Now the waiting game begins while it is shipped to me.


----------



## toofdoc (May 14, 2012)

Just ordered a 1 Up. I didn't want to spend that kind of cash, but what sold me was the YouTube video. Once you watch it you will be sold.

1UP USA Quik-Rack Platform Bike Rack - YouTube


----------



## d_wrek (Apr 16, 2009)

+1 for 1up. Awesome rack.


----------



## gcfowler (Mar 21, 2008)

After reading all the posts I purchased a 1 Up 2 bike for the 2" receiver. This was after I originally purchased a Saris Cycle On Pro that I returned due to the difficulty with the releases. My 1Up arrived and it looked like a piece of art and was similar to a transformer toy in its ability to impress. I like the 1UP and my wife can use it with out me when she rides with her group. The one up also lets you put the small bike close to the car and the larger bike higher up and there are no issues with alignment of bars and seats. 

If you can afford it it is worth the money IMO. I don't have any experience with the Kuat but some of the guys I have met her in Boulder have recommended it.

Cheers


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

That 1UP looks really nice, I just wish that the price was a little lower. For $300 I can only haul 1 bike?


----------



## toofdoc (May 14, 2012)

TenSpeed said:


> That 1UP looks really nice, I just wish that the price was a little lower. For $300 I can only haul 1 bike?


I hate to use a Cliche, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

yup, buy the best and buy it once.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

See, I'm not the only fan


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

toofdoc said:


> I hate to use a Cliche, but you get what you pay for...


I understand what you are saying, but for me, it is the justification of it.

Sure, I can get a bike for $10,000, but is there something priced less that will perform as well? I think that I can find a rack that will perform as well, and hold at least two bikes for less money.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

It looks like there's no locking hitch pin or hole feature with the 1up? So anyone with an allen wrench can steal it?


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

LittleBuddy said:


> It looks like there's no locking hitch pin or hole feature with the 1up? So anyone with an allen wrench can steal it?


No, it's a proprietary tool - basically, it's an hex-shaped socket with a pin in the middle of it, so a regular allen wrench won't work

I love my 1Up - it's by FAR the best rack I have ever seen or used. Fast and easy on/off for the bike as well as the rack itself. Plus the rack itself, once off, folds up relatively compact, so I can put in the back of my SUV without it taking up too much space. And it literally takes about 10 seconds to install or remove the rack. It's great. Buy one, because I'll bet that you'll love it.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> No, it's a proprietary tool - basically, it's an hex-shaped socket with a pin in the middle of it, so a regular allen wrench won't work
> 
> I love my 1Up - it's by FAR the best rack I have ever seen or used. Fast and easy on/off for the bike as well as the rack itself. Plus the rack itself, once off, folds up relatively compact, so I can put in the back of my SUV without it taking up too much space. And it literally takes about 10 seconds to install or remove the rack. It's great. Buy one, because I'll bet that you'll love it.


FWIW, it isn't a _proprietary_ tool that only 1up uses, but it is a little random for the average (or even above average) thief to carry on their person at all times. It doesn't take that long to track one down if you needed a spare. With that said, there are a lot more important things to worry about.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Saris racks are straight up garbage had mine for less then a week FYI cycleon pro doesn't fit 29ers with2.5 tires I returned it got a kuat it's like night and day comparing a Porsche to a pento I would have gone 1up but didn't know about them at the time.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

Kuat.













Looks so much better than the 1-up and I think performs better, my buddy has one and I don't trust the way the arms work


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Kuat.
> Looks so much better than the 1-up and I think performs better, my buddy has one and I don't trust the way the arms work


FYI. The pretty gold anodize will fade within the year if kept outside..the Kuat sticker will also start de-laminating as well. Although the unit is aluminum, the weld is not pure and will eventually corrode where it is exposed (most like surface rust...but still visible).

Taken from my past experience with a white kuat sherpa. Good unit overall (compared to my old Thule T2), but the 1UP is a step above the Kuat IMO.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Looks so much better than the 1-up and *I think performs better*, my buddy has one and I don't trust the way the arms work


Please explain.

J.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

anthonylokrn said:


> FYI. The pretty gold anodize will fade within the year if kept outside..the Kuat sticker will also start de-laminating as well. Although the unit is aluminum, the weld is not pure and will eventually corrode where it is exposed (most like surface rust...but still visible).
> 
> Taken from my past experience with a white kuat sherpa. Good unit overall (compared to my old Thule T2), but the 1UP is a step above the Kuat IMO.


kept my NV on my car 24/7 for the last year and a half, have had none of these issues


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

Another vote for the 1up!!


----------



## 900Black (Apr 16, 2012)

Try to check this out. onsaleramps.com under bike rack category. They got variety of hitch bike rack.


----------



## Bacons (Nov 10, 2011)

JohnJ80 said:


> Please explain.
> 
> J.


I know you 1Up guys are fans of your rack... so I'm not going to split hairs. When I had my Küat I shopped all the others. For me, the deal maker for me with the NV was the integrated trail doc and locking cables. The trail doc was a great feature that I sorely miss. (I recently sold my NV based on my specific needs).


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

I went through the Yakima Hold up and Thule T2 decision a couple years ago, ended up with the Thule T2 after almost returning it. The yakima has more off road clearance because of the elbow going to the bike trays out of the hitch instead of the 18-24" long strait bar out of the hitch the T2 uses with it's folding mechanism. The deciding factor was the T2 was more adjustable and I could easily set it up once to work with all my bikes in one position, I set my T2 up and through dozens of different bike combos have yet to find one that I couldn't make work without having to move the trays. I did end up drilling another hitch hole that allowed me to move the T2 in about 4" further helping with off road clearance. I did think the T2 held bikes a bit more solid, but both were pretty solid. The yakima looks better/cleaner than the T2. 

That said the T2 was not without it's flaws, and I made several modifications once I had it where I wanted it. One was that I didn't like the main tray clamp design, while it won't come off, it could loosen and slide and I tried various torque values to try and find a sweet spot and couldn't, and this problem is well documented. So once I knew I had them where I wanted them I drilled and bolted them through the main beam. I also replaced a lot of the hardware with stainless steel to minimize rusting. I also wish they made the front wheel trays out of metal, the plastic they use is very flexible and I believe the rack would hold bikes even more solid with a metal tray.

The T2 rear wheel straps are a joke, they can fall right off the rack easily, I can't imagine how many people have lost them over the years, the first year I used it I can't count the number of times they fell of the rack just putting bikes on and taking them off. In the end I ended up attaching a little tether to them so while they'd still fall out of the rear wheel "chock" I wouldn't loose them. 

I'd also like to see them offer an optional brake/turn light kit, I ended up rigging a brake like into the tray for when I had bikes on it, but the wheels do obscure your turn signals and brake lights, on my truck it's not a big deal because they are big/bright but I can see on some trucks with smaller ones it might be an issue. The versahaul I have for my dirt bike has that type of kit and it's a really nice option. 

Also while I have not gotten a ticket for it, I have been pulled over twice now and warned that having the rack folded up was obstructing my license plate and next time I'd get a $50 fix it ticket, have to remove the rack and bring it to the DMV and have them sign off on it. That's not just a T2 thing, lots of these fold up racks obscure the license plate, they don't seem to mind if you are actively hauling bikes but if you just leave the rack on folded up without bikes on they do. So that's a huge annoyance, with no good solution.

1) either you take the tickets
2) you remove/install the rack every time you use it

They could easily make a 90 degree "folding" plate attachment on the rear bike tray so if you wanted to leave the rack on you could simply mount the plate to the rack, and fold it so it would show with the rack in the up/down position. Then you'd have people forgetting to put their plate on their vehicle if they took the rack off I suppose, because no state is going to give you 3 plates.

Every design I've see so far has compromises, just depends on your needs. I'd like to check out the heavy duty 2 bike 1up rack, seems like it's fast to use, and has a lot of off road clearance.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

ToddM said:


> Also while I have not gotten a ticket for it, I have been pulled over twice now and warned that having the rack folded up was obstructing my license plate and next time I'd get a $50 fix it ticket, have to remove the rack and bring it to the DMV and have them sign off on it. That's not just a T2 thing, lots of these fold up racks obscure the license plate, they don't seem to mind if you are actively hauling bikes but if you just leave the rack on folded up without bikes on they do. So that's a huge annoyance, with no good solution.
> 
> 1) either you take the tickets
> 2) you remove/install the rack every time you use it
> ...


state by state thing I suppose, cant be ticketed for it in TX


----------



## ToddM (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep TX is nice that way that they have a specific exception for bicycle carriers in their transportation code dealing with obscured license plates.

Another rack I'd really like to check out is the Tuf Rack, looks burly, and it sounds like they will custom make you any hitch/receiver setup you want, so if you want it farther back, closer, higher up etc. they will build it, and the offer pre-built setups with 0, 3, and 6" of rise from the hitch to hold 1 to 5 trays. 

That said, I don't like the single center ratchet strap hold down, just because I have bikes with top tube mount cables, and even without cables you'd need a serious strap pad. I've seen ratchet straps do some impressive damage to motorcycles rubbing on them for a few hundred miles on a trailer, right through paint and into the aluminum. It's also hard to tell how solidly all the parts are once they are put together but it looks like there's a lot of slop in their video on their website in the trays/hitch. They do have a small set screw on the tray that's supposed to keep them from wobbling but having seen much beefer anti-wobble designs give up off road I don't buy that little set screw is going to work after a few miles of bumps. They also sell a hitch anti-wobble as well. There's also no folding option but I could live with that. If it had an option to solidly bolt to the hitch and solidly bolt the trays so there was zero slop, and it had a better bike retention system it would be sweet. It also looks like from pics of it in use that the ratchet strap can also end up with the ratchet itself rubbing on your cranks.


----------



## wildwoody (Jun 29, 2012)

1 up for sure. just picked one up and its great, added the fat tire spacer and rack does make a little noise now.


----------



## timeiu79 (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't see anyone mention Raxter? I have had the duopod for 2 years now and I love it. So quick and easy, and the price is nice.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

*916xtr*

I just ordered a Thule 916xtr. It should be here tomorrow or thursday at the latest. I'll throw in my 2 cents after I use it for awhile.


----------



## Roundel (Jun 19, 2006)

Still happy with my Yakima Holdup.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

Waited for the right opportunity and finally got the Kuat NV for $385 last night. Was going to buy the 1up but at this price, I couldn't turn down the Kuat.


----------



## rogsim (May 4, 2012)

I was ready to drink the kool-aid and sacrifice my first born son on the altar of 1up, but decided on the Kuat Sherpa and am pretty happy with that.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Mazukea said:


> I just ordered a Thule 916xtr. It should be here tomorrow or thursday at the latest. I'll throw in my 2 cents after I use it for awhile.


I really like mine. The only downside is its heavy and clunky if you're taking it in and off a lot. I just leave mine on though. Oh and not coming with 2 more locks kind of stinks but they're cheap enough to buy singles once you get the number off then.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

rogsim said:


> I was ready to drink the kool-aid and sacrifice my first born son on the altar of 1up, but decided on the Kuat Sherpa and am pretty happy with that.


Shame on you! There was a thread here someplace where some guy bought a roof box for his car to put all his luggage in so that he could keep the bikes in the car. The *least* you could do is buy the 1UpUSA rack for your bikes! 

J.


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

if anyone has the weights for these jewels please post them (2 Bikes)
1up-
Kuat NV-
Swagman XTC-2- ,34 lbs


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

Walter95 said:


> I have the Swagman XTC2. Its awesome.


Swagman here as well. Love it. I use the locking hitch pin/cable and its very secure with it. Quality and functionality at a reasonable price. Bikes are easy to load/unload and solidly held in place.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

I am trying to find a 1 1/4" 2 bike rack that is class 1. That's the only class I can get for my subaru. I called Yakima for info on the Holdup model and they said they want you to only mount it to class 2 or 3. So now I just have to keep looking


----------



## R900 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thule T2! I have the 2 bike extension but leave it off for everything but vacation. It's a beast setup for 4 bikes. It's big and bulky, but if you can leave it on the car, folds nicely and a great super easy to use. I use to be a roof racker and had a nice Thule upright hitch rack as well, but the T2 is the best by far. Made in the US as well.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

I run an 1 1/4" Thule T2 on my Subaru. Works great.


----------



## jws21 (May 28, 2012)

Kuat NV here. Got it back in June and love it. Takes a little more diligence loading a road bike, making sure to center the front tire before clamping it down. No complaints otherwise


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

Ilikebmx999 said:


> I run an 1 1/4" Thule T2 on my Subaru. Works great.


what model subaru?


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

zackg said:


> I am trying to find a 1 1/4" 2 bike rack that is class 1. That's the only class I can get for my subaru. I called Yakima for info on the Holdup model and they said they want you to only mount it to class 2 or 3. So now I just have to keep looking


any 1-1/4" rack will work with your vehicle


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

zackg said:


> what model subaru?


04 wrx wagon. Like the guy above said though any 1 1/4" rack will work. Most are 2-3 bike at most because of the receiver size though.


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

That's what I was thinking. But the guy was intent on only mounting it to a class 2 or 3 due to weight. Hard to say no to 20% on off on Jensons site.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

zackg said:


> That's what I was thinking. But the guy was intent on only mounting it to a class 2 or 3 due to weight. Hard to say no to 20% on off on Jensons site.


not sure what you mean here, but id guess whoever you were talking to was talking about a 2" rack cuz there isnt a class 3 1.25" hitch...1.25" hitches are almost always class 1, and 2" hitches are almost always class 3 (class 2 can be either 2" or 1.25" but arent as common ime)...as long as the rack is 1.25" it will work, a class 1 hitch can handle up to 200lbs tongue weight


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

Yakima Racks & Carriers › Shop › Bike › Hitch › HoldUp (1 1/4" receivers only)

under details it says "Available in either 2" or 1¼" (class 2 or 3) hitch receiver models"

I called Yakima and they said we don't want you attaching it to a class 1 hitch even though class 1 is rated for 200lbs.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

weird, you should be fine, my friend has it on a class 1


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm thinking the same. But the guy on the phone just can't say it'll work since the site says otherwise. They have to cover their butts as well. It weighs 50lbs, my bike weighs 30lbs and another bike would be about the same. so that's way under the 200lb load limit


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm another member who went with the SportRack A30901 2EZ Hitch Platform 2 Bike Rack. It is a really high quality product, works just as it is supposed to, and has a heavy duty feel about it. And it doesn't flop around behind the car even when fully loaded.

I was afraid that not being able to tilt the bikes on the rack so the hatch can be opened would be a problem, but so far its not been an issue.

Well worth the $156.00 price on Amazon.










With a 29'er and a 26".










I like the 1up rack, pretty neat and will tilt with the bike on it. But it takes just as long to attach and load as the Sportrack, and Sportrack carries two bikes. So I went with the sportrack.

And my rack has over 700 miles on it now, and not a single issue.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

I bought my Kuat Sherpa in August of 2010, so I have almost two years of use on it now. Using it 2-3 times a week during the riding season for two years, I think I have 80-100 trips (and on-the-car, off-the-car cycles on it). I mount it to a VW Tiguan using a one and a quarter inch hitch-mount and transport two 29er FS or two cyclocross bikes on it.

After two years of use, it’s a bit dinged-up but still going strong. The only issues I have had is some squeaking on rough road—grease at the pivot points fixes this, and I have the retention pins on the release lever and strap buckles try to work themselves free before I pushed them back in. 

Likes:
Sturdy and durable.
Secures wheels only, no frame contact.
Anti-wobble cam in the hitch.
Light enough for the wife to put on and take off.

So far, well worth the investment.


----------



## bobzworld8b (Mar 20, 2011)

i had an old sportwerks. spent a lot of time with a thule. and then i bought myself a yakima hold up. The yakima just has better materials and feels more solid IMO.


----------



## zipex (Aug 7, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> View attachment 688626
> Kuat NV is an outstanding rack, great looks, great customer service. I bought one used and the repair stand was broken, I emailed the company and had a new one in a week, no complaints


nice bike!


----------



## jimbo15471 (Jun 18, 2012)

uncrx2003 said:


> Waited for the right opportunity and finally got the Kuat NV for $385 last night. Was going to buy the 1up but at this price, I couldn't turn down the Kuat.


Where at?


----------



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

sfgiantsfan said:


> Kuat.
> View attachment 703008
> View attachment 703009
> 
> Looks so much better than the 1-up and I think performs better, my buddy has one and I don't trust the way the arms work


This has hoops for just one wheel, and it does not appear to hold the bike as solid as other carry racks.

just wondering why you like this so much when there are racks with better grasp than this model????


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

jimbo15471 said:


> Where at?


Amazon had a 20% sale a few weeks ago on top of their Visa card discount so it ended up $385. Couldn't turn that down. Now, I just need to find a 2 bike attachment and I'm set.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 8, 2011)

Mark42 said:


> This has hoops for just one wheel, and it does not appear to hold the bike as solid as other carry racks.
> 
> just wondering why you like this so much when there are racks with better grasp than this model????


Have you owned one of these? Once the bikes are on there, they don't move period.


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

SiRCRX said:


> if anyone has the weights for these jewels please post them (2 Bikes)
> 1up-
> Kuat NV-
> Swagman XTC-2- ,34 lbs


1up e-mailed me back, 
2 bikes- 48lbs.

I actually bought the Kuat Sherpa- 33lbs. I will have to double check that weight, cuz I havn't yet actually weighed it


----------



## Diesel8810 (May 17, 2012)

I just researched hitch rack options to death and went with my LBS's orig recommendation and couldn't be happier... Kuat NV



uncrx2003 said:


> Have you owned one of these? Once the bikes are on there, they don't move period.


Yep.. As solid and stable as you would ever need them to be... and the mounting system is perfect as it doesn't touch any frame and is simple to use..


SiRCRX said:


> 1up e-mailed me back,
> 2 bikes- 48lbs.
> 
> I actually bought the Kuat Sherpa- 33lbs. I will have to double check that weight, cuz I havn't yet actually weighed it


Kuat NV as per their website 49lbs...


----------



## SiRCRX (Aug 29, 2008)

Diesel8810 said:


> I just researched hitch rack options to death and went with my LBS's orig recommendation and couldn't be happier... Kuat NV
> 
> Yep.. As solid and stable as you would ever need them to be... and the mounting system is perfect as it doesn't touch any frame and is simple to use..
> 
> Kuat NV as per their website 49lbs...


didn't realize the actually listed wieghts, it says the sherpa is 29lbs.

Good Find


----------



## peanut09 (Apr 13, 2005)

Just got the 1UP rack and installed it on my car yesterday. I was hesitant to buy 1up as from the pics it looks kind of home made. In person this rack is very nice.
It was the only rack I could find that would allow 1 bike but with expansion if I wanted. It is the only one I found that once it leaves the hitch it slants up away from the ground which is very nice for a car to give extra clearance. I can leave it on the car all the time and it takes a very small amount of space and I can open the rear hitch. It is the only one I found that can do that. 
I have a Yeti 575 and a fatbike so I bought it with the spacers for the fat tires. I also have a thule rack that the arm grabs the tire. The thule works but not as well with the fat tires as the tires do not fit in the tray. 1UP so far seems like a lot nicer rack and made in the USA! :thumbsup:


----------



## crst4 (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone using the Highland Sportwing two bike setup?


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I've been hauling my bike inside my Honda Element for the last few years, finally got tired of it and bought a hitch and 1up rack. Awesome rack, really great purchase I wish I would have made a lot sooner.


----------



## pwu_1 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just sold my Yakima StickUp today and ordered a 1up rack. Right now I just got the single bike version. Probably order an additional tray in the next couple of months.
The Yakima StickUp did its job just fine except I got tired of not being able to open the rear hatch without lowering the rack first.
AFAIK, the 1Up is the only rack that is modular so you can leave just 1 tray out(and leave the other tray in the trunk if you want) all the time. This should allow you to open the rear hatch without having to lower the rack.

As for Yakima CS saying that the HoldUp should be mounted to class II or above hitch only. I can see how that is. The class I hitch on my 02 WRX wagon is so flimsy that I can lean on the rack and see the hitch flex! Was driving around with 2 bikes on the rack and every bump on the freeway made the rack bounce so much it was downright scary.

Those of you that recently ordered the 1Up, how long does it take before they ship?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Just looking at the 1UP made up my mind for good which rack I'm gonna buy!
It's obviously American rugged quality, I love it.
Plus, it will easily fit my kids smaller bikes.


----------



## lastplace29er (Apr 29, 2012)

Happy T2 owner here. I like the option of moving the trays so bikes don't hit each other.


----------



## jamie_b (Jun 2, 2012)

how is the T2 if you need to put your kids 16" or kids 20" bmx style bike on there?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

jamie_b said:


> how is the T2 if you need to put your kids 16" or kids 20" bmx style bike on there?


My bmx bike works just fine. The rear tire mount slides up all the way to the center. 16" no idea but it would probably work.


----------



## meph2 (Aug 26, 2012)

My T2 also has been totally solid and is really not that heavy. I bought it over the Raxter as it is able to fold down and allow me to open my rear hatch. I also paid about $200 less than a 1up.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

lastplace29er said:


> Happy T2 owner here. I like the option of moving the trays so bikes don't hit each other.


FYI, don't even trust the Thule locks at all. You can take a flat head and with a bit of twist it'll come right out.

I got rid of mine since it rusted like crazy as well. After a bit of rain it'll have a puddle of rusty water underneath it.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

i think i'm going to be getting the Kuat NV - can't beat amazon's price. it has 2 bike, built-in cable lock and bike repair stand. same weight as the 1up 2 bike. and it doesn't look like a senior citizen motor scooter carrier  j/k


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

pwu_1 said:


> Those of you that recently ordered the 1Up, how long does it take before they ship?


I got mine a few weeks ago, ordered on a Thursday and it was on my doorstep the following Monday.


----------



## Wingspan (Jul 10, 2012)

armoredsaint said:


> i think i'm going to be getting the Kuat NV - can't beat amazon's price. it has 2 bike, built-in cable lock and bike repair stand. same weight as the 1up 2 bike. and it doesn't look like a senior citizen motor scooter carrier  j/k


Maybe it's just me, but if I were basing my purchase decision on what a rack looked like then I'd probably buy the rack that looks like it could hold a~200 pound electric scooter....:thumbsup:


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

heres a Kuat NV after a rear end collision, fwiw
rack took the majority of the impact from a Toyota Tundra


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

To the 1up owners: someone earlier posted that the arms can fit most bike wheel sizes. I assume 26er, 29er, and road bikes all work easily. Has anyone tried a 20" wheel bike? Does the arm hold that no problem or does it need to be modified? It looks like the rod at the far end of the arm that contacts the wheel could be moved down to different holes - does that need to be done to make it work for a 20" bike? If so, does that need to be done to adjust between 26er and 29er bikes as well, or does the far setting work for both?

Thanks


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

The far setting works for the larger sizes (26" and >). You'd have to move the contact points for smaller bikes.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Discount ramps 3 bike rack. Used two-three times a week, holds 3 bikes no issues. Tilts down for opening the hatch and folds up for when not in use. Very sturdy. Stays on the car finish is decent hasn't rusted one bit.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

albertdc said:


> To the 1up owners: someone earlier posted that the arms can fit most bike wheel sizes. I assume 26er, 29er, and road bikes all work easily. Has anyone tried a 20" wheel bike? Does the arm hold that no problem or does it need to be modified? It looks like the rod at the far end of the arm that contacts the wheel could be moved down to different holes - does that need to be done to make it work for a 20" bike? If so, does that need to be done to adjust between 26er and 29er bikes as well, or does the far setting work for both?
> 
> Thanks


You have to move the rod, but yes we carry 29 - 20" all the time.


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

clewttu said:


> heres a Kuat NV after a rear end collision, fwiw
> rack took the majority of the impact from a Toyota Tundra


should email that to Kuat and maybe they'll comp you a new one :thumbsup:

poor honda:eekster:


----------



## CHOPS1 (Sep 10, 2012)

You guys in the states seem lucky enough to not have to relocate or mount a license/number plate to your bike racks? 
Here in South Australia and most likely the rest of Australia, I have had to just buy a smaller license/number plate to mount on a new rack and if any night time driving with rack on must have a light for the plate.
Our local establishment love to fine you for obscuring/blocking the plates, sometimes even if you have just the hitch with towball on it blocks the view on some cars and therefore they can't ping you on the speed camera's


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I can't see a title "best hitch rack?" and not take the time to repeat 1 Up.

A nice light solution if you can't afford the 1 Up is the Saris Freedom.

Both are made in S. WI.

I came from a truck-based SUV to car and the lighter weight both offer are really nice.

I think it's hard to appreciate the 1 Up without working with it.


----------



## JChasse (Jul 21, 2008)

I've had a Kuat NV for a full season now, and have used it a bunch. 

I think it's a great rack in 2-bike mode, but signifigantly less so with the 4-bike add on. When you install the 4-bike extension, you have to re-assemble it with all of the bike trays closer to each other and it causes annoying issues, with bikes making contact with each other. Also, with the extension on there, it's pretty hard to reach the release lever to flip the rack up, and still be in a position where you can actually support the thing (my wife's not strong enough to do it alone).

Finally, I like the tire grabber things better on Thule racks - it seems like because the Kuat ones can swing freely, I'm more likely to have one pull away from a bike tire and lose a bike. But fortunately, that hasn't happened.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

JWesty or any others has anyone every been pulled over for having so many bikes or arranged in a fashion that others cannot clearly see your brake lights?


----------



## armoredsaint (Aug 8, 2012)

bitflogger said:


> I can't see a title "best hitch rack?" and not take the time to repeat 1 Up.
> 
> A nice light solution if you can't afford the 1 Up is the Saris Freedom.
> 
> ...


did the makers of the 1up originally working for Saris and then broke off to form their own company?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

armoredsaint said:


> did the makers of the 1up originally working for Saris and then broke off to form their own company?


No.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> JWesty or any others has anyone every been pulled over for having so many bikes or arranged in a fashion that others cannot clearly see your brake lights?


Not yet 

But I made a harness with velcro'ed on flush -mount LED taillights for safety.


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

J_Westy said:


> Not yet
> 
> But I made a harness with velcro'ed on flush -mount LED taillights for safety.[/IMG]


:thumbsup: Nice! Where did you get the tailights? Do you remember which ones they are?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

albertdc said:


> :thumbsup: Nice! Where did you get the tailights? Do you remember which ones they are?


Got them at the local auto parts store... cheaper than online.

Optronics is the brand I picked... I'm sure there are others.

Optronics, INC.


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

Sweet - thanks for the info! Will likely go that route when I eventually get a hitch rack.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

J_Westy said:


> Not yet
> 
> But I made a harness with velcro'ed on flush -mount LED taillights for safety.


Smart move!!:thumbsup: Too many peeps driving without lights when the weather is bad as is already!!


----------



## HEEP (Mar 5, 2010)

J Westy, can we get a side view of your setup? I'm trying to decide between the Kuat and 1UP. Did not see on the 1UP site that you can stack what looks like four in your picture.

Thanks,
HEEP


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

HEEP said:


> J Westy, can we get a side view of your setup? I'm trying to decide between the Kuat and 1UP. Did not see on the 1UP site that you can stack what looks like four in your picture.
> 
> Thanks,
> HEEP


Seriously? There is a great side view just a few posts up...


----------



## HEEP (Mar 5, 2010)

racerwad said:


> Seriously? There is a great side view just a few posts up...


Sorry, for some reason it was only showing the rear view. I see it now.

Thanks,
HEEP


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Go with the 1 up. I've owned saris cycle pro, Thule t2, kuat nv, and 1 up. Hands down 1 up then 2nd is kuat then 3rd is Thule and I wouldn't recomend saris at all a complete pos. I never owned a Yakima but that's because I have seen them and they look like crap


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

JChasse said:


> I've had a Kuat NV for a full season now, and have used it a bunch.
> 
> I think it's a great rack in 2-bike mode, but signifigantly less so with the 4-bike add on.* I think this is true with ANY 4-bike rack, not just the Kuat.* When you install the 4-bike extension, you have to re-assemble it with all of the bike trays closer to each other and it causes annoying issues, with bikes making contact with each other. Also, with the extension on there, it's pretty hard to reach the release lever to flip the rack up, and still be in a position where you can actually support the thing (my wife's not strong enough to do it alone).
> 
> Finally, I like the tire grabber things better on Thule racks - it seems like because the Kuat ones can swing freely, I'm more likely to have one pull away from a bike tire and lose a bike. *Not sure you're clamping correctly then. The clamp must go all the way over the tire!* But fortunately, that hasn't happened.


There's a video on the Kuat site that's pretty helpful.


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

J_Westy said:


> Not yet
> 
> But I made a harness with velcro'ed on flush -mount LED taillights for safety.


That's MERICUN ingenuity for ya! Thanks for the post :thumbsup:

Wrecker service use these and I wondered in the past about doing something like this but never did. Now you gave me inspiration.


----------



## barnyard99 (Jul 6, 2010)

1up > everything else.


----------



## zackg (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a Yakima holdup and within a few months, the front pivot arm started to get hard to move. So I called them and they sent me a new rack. No proof of anything and didn't want the old one back.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

zackg said:


> I have a Yakima holdup and within a few months, the front pivot arm started to get hard to move. So I called them and they sent me a new rack. No proof of anything and didn't want the old one back.


If they would have designed it properly in the beginning then it would not have failed but being so easy to get replaced also shows me that they expect them to fail. But that's just my ass backwards logic


----------



## mint355 (Mar 9, 2012)

Loving my ISI advanced rack 4x4







Also folds down


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

I just ordered a Raxter stinger. After reading almost every post and review on here amd other sites on hitch racks it seemed like the best deal by far. I almost went with the 1up, but reviews are almost identical and the Raxter looks better, comes in black without an upcharge, and I found it on line for exactly half the price of the 1up. I will get it this week and post a review.


----------



## equalme (Sep 8, 2010)

Haymarket said:


> I just ordered a Raxter stinger. After reading almost every post and review on here amd other sites on hitch racks it seemed like the best deal by far. I almost went with the 1up, but reviews are almost identical and the Raxter looks better, comes in black without an upcharge, and I found it on line for exactly half the price of the 1up. I will get it this week and post a review.


1UP upcharge for black because they anodize, whereas the Raxter is just black paint.

IMO, 1UP is still in another league ahead of Raxter for just a little over $100 more.

1UP folds up when not in use for compactness, the Stinger is not foldable.

With the 1UP, you can have either 1.25" or 2" with either 1+ more add-ons. The Stinger looks like you can only add-on more trays on the 2"; also with the Stinger if you want to add-on, it looks like your only option is a two plus extension making it for a total of three bikes.

Although the racks looks similar in the way it functions, they both go about it quite differently.

The 1UP, no matter how you use it, will only touch the bike at the tires..nothing else. The Raxter uses straps around the wheels to prevent the rack arms from moving; I hate the idea of strap friction messing up the finish of my matte carbon rims.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

anthonylokrn said:


> 1UP upcharge for black because they anodize, whereas the Raxter is just black paint.
> 
> IMO, 1UP is still in another league ahead of Raxter for just a little over $100 more.
> 
> ...


The 1up may be better, probably is. I just don't care about any of what you point out as differences. I have a 2" hitch, will never have a 1.25", so just want a rack the only works with 2". I like the idea of the 2" square tubing, not 1.25 with an adapter. I bought the 1 bike rack, and it doesn't stick out far, so folding is meaningless to me. You can turn the Raxter into a folder with an accessory if you add trays. I ride mountain bikes only and don't have any carbon matte rims, and wouldn't worry about fabric straps even if I did on rims on a mountain bike. If those straps cause damage to my rims I would be shocked, and I ahven't seen that in one single review. I just don't want anything touching the frame. I want black, and don't care about the process that makes it that way, so anodized or painted is meaningless to me. I had a black painted car, and the paint looked great. The 1up was $349 delivered in black, and I got the Raxter in black for $152 delivered, and like I said I think it looks better and the reviews and ratings are almost identical. Both better reviews than the Thule and Yakima, but the Raxter just seemed like such a better deal if they both do the job. For $152, I'm not out much if it doesn't work out.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

One other thing, there is zero plastic in a 1up rack. Raxters arms are plastic. Raxter also doesn't have an anti-sway insert or locking pin standard.
I don't think the raxter is bad by any means, my coworker liked his a lot. best of the budget racks imo, and better than a couple of the big names. But not in the same league as 1up/kuat as far as fit and finish.
Budget: raxter
Features: kuat
Burly: 1up


----------



## DYI01 (Jun 28, 2012)

I love my North Shore NSR-4.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

clewttu said:


> One other thing, there is zero plastic in a 1up rack. Raxters arms are plastic. Raxter also doesn't have an anti-sway insert or locking pin standard.
> I don't think the raxter is bad by any means, my coworker liked his a lot. best of the budget racks imo, and better than a couple of the big names. But not in the same league as 1up/kuat as far as fit and finish.
> Budget: raxter
> Features: kuat
> Burly: 1up


+1 though I would add, the 1up is the most compact too.

I ended up going with the Kuat NV (narrowly chose it over 1up... for extra features) over a year ago and have been quite happy with it. Had one wheel arm replaced under warranty (the ratchet mechanism stopped working) and got a replacement within days.


----------



## jcolby (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Yakima Swingdaddy. It works out really well for me since most of the time we are using it we are going on vacation and taking four bikes. It is convenient to be able to access the rear of the vehicle. That being said it is definitely more or a rack for road bikes and hardtails. I have not put more than two full suspension bikes on at once as the adapters are just not meant for full suspension bikes.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

A buddy from work bought a Kuat from one of those retail warehouse stores, where they resale stuff that was opened or previously broken or missing parts, etc. Anyways, the rack was in great shape but he had it on his jeep and he was off roading, nothing major just some back roads around the bike trail. His bikes actually fell off because of an issue with the rack. He contacted Kuat and they offered to replace the rack for free and any damage done to his bikes. There was no damage done to the bikes, they simply just fell over while he was going slow, and I wouldn't be surprised that the rack might have been damaged when he bought it (everything I have bought from the same store has been broke in some way), I just wanted to point out that he had a super awesome experience with their company. I recently went to an event that they came to and gave away a free rack. They seem to be a really great company with great employees and I believe their product is high quality. I think I have decided to purchase a Kuat as well.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

*How secure are the Thule T2's?*

Could the current owners of Thule 916xtr T2 please chime in? I'm thinking of upgrading from a Double track to a T2 and would like to know how secure the bikes are in the rack as far as theft is concerned(I live in the DC area)?


----------



## FloriDave (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought the 1up based on reviews here. Hated to spend that much on a single bike, bike rack, but I'm glad I did. Super easy to take on and off, and even easier to get the bike on and off.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

NRSguy said:


> Could the current owners of Thule 916xtr T2 please chime in? I'm thinking of upgrading from a Double track to a T2 and would like to know how secure the bikes are in the rack as far as theft is concerned(I live in the DC area)?


The T2 comes with a locking cable on each arm however, it's only good for keeping someone from walking off with your bike at a stop light. I've read that the locks can be defeated with a flat head screw driver or just unbolting your front wheel from the rack.

There is no rack on the market that can stop a thief if given enough time and effort...


----------



## bctrav (Oct 31, 2012)

Customer service at 1UP is amazing, the rack is built like a tank and best of all, no plastic. I spent a lot of time researching bike racks and glad I went with 1UP.


----------



## Nathan25 (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a specialized epic comp 29er. Been looking for a food 1.25 hitch rack. Never heard of 1up. Will have to check out

Any others out there that have gotten good reviews? A buddy of mine bought a kuat Sherpa? That he is very happy with


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

sand wedge said:


> There is no rack on the market that can stop a thief if given enough effort...


Fixed 
The time is usually a matter of seconds.

The T2 can be fairly securely attached to the vehicle through the use of large cables, chains, etc. I make my setup less attractive by running a big chain lock through the bike and rack (I have the locking cores as well).

The issue is that a thief can come up to your car with a roof rack, hitch rack, whatever, and grab the seat, tires, etc, and just PULL sideways. Something's going to give. On a roof rack that attaches by the front wheel dropouts, it's probably the dropouts that will give, but then the thief has most of a bike that he can sell, if it's a bigger 15 or 20mm hub, then I'd imagine the rack would fail, as it would in most other cases (no fork-mounted attachment). It will severely damage and deform the rack, possibly your car as well, but the thief doesn't care about that. If you have access to a sharp hacksaw I'm sure you could cut through a critical attachment point of a rack in less than a minute, and with a powered cutter, seconds.

The fallacy that is usually propagated is that the thief has to defeat the locks or something, but that's our perception because that's what we "go through" to get to our bike when we use them, but the thief will take the quickest way to get your bike or most of your bike, and he'll destroy whatever to do this. The locks may slow this down or make them use a different avenue, but relying on them will make one a victim of bike theft.

The bottom line is NEVER EVER leave a bike on your car, locked or not. The only exceptions are situations where it's out of site for a few minutes, when you can see it visibly from where you are at, where there's a controlled access point (and you are monitoring that point yourself), and similar situations. I don't care how many cameras there are or how good someone tells you a certain place is, never leave your bike on the rack overnight. You just don't do this. Locking it in the car with something to disguise that it's a bike is a better idea, even then I'd be cautious.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

NRSguy said:


> Could the current owners of Thule 916xtr T2 please chime in? I'm thinking of upgrading from a Double track to a T2 and would like to know how secure the bikes are in the rack as far as theft is concerned(I live in the DC area)?


How secure is a T2 against theft? Not even a little. You could remove a bike with no damage to the rack or bike by letting air out of the tire. Or removing the wheel (and the thief would walk away with the whole bike). The lock cores do basically nothing to make the bike more secure.

It's true that no rack is will stop a thief with a little time to work, but a T2 won't stop one with 2-3 seconds to work on it.

You'd need to run a cable through the bike to the hitch or something.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a heavy duty Ulock (Brooklyn?) and a very think 8 foot cable that is covered with some sort of metal coating. The cable cost a bunch, but when I have to leave the bike on my truck I lock it to the tow hitch. To steal the bike they would have to use spend time with some high powered tools, and if someone wants it that bad they can have it. It only stays locked on while I run into a store for a few minutes.


----------



## sand wedge (Sep 24, 2012)

Joules said:


> How secure is a T2 against theft? Not even a little. You could remove a bike with no damage to the rack or bike by letting air out of the tire. Or removing the wheel (and the thief would walk away with the whole bike). The lock cores do basically nothing to make the bike more secure.
> 
> It's true that no rack is will stop a thief with a little time to work, but a T2 won't stop one with 2-3 seconds to work on it.
> 
> You'd need to run a cable through the bike to the hitch or something.


The newer T2 has an internal cable lock built into the arms. This should slow the thief down to 4-5 seconds .


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

sand wedge said:


> The newer T2 has an internal cable lock built into the arms. This should slow the thief down to 4-5 seconds .


Except it uses the same lock cores that can be broken with a flathead.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Thule even states that the locks are for more safety precaution to keep bikes from falling off. It has nothing to do with theft.


----------



## bctrav (Oct 31, 2012)

You should never buy a rack based on 'security features'. You will be disappointed when your bike is stolen.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bctrav said:


> You should never buy a rack based on 'security features'. You will be disappointed when your bike is stolen.


Wise words!


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

You get what you pay for. Go 1up all the way. Remember this is the device that determines whether your precious babies make it from point a to point b safety on your vehicle. Now would you risk total annihilation just knowing you saved a few bucks. To me $300-$500 for a bike rack is a small price compared to a $3k-$10k bike


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Jayem said:


> Fixed
> The time is usually a matter of seconds.
> 
> The T2 can be fairly securely attached to the vehicle through the use of large cables, chains, etc. I make my setup less attractive by running a big chain lock through the bike and rack (I have the locking cores as well).
> ...


I understand the fact that no bike rack is "theft proof" but I also don't want a rack that is basically a sign advertising "free bikes-no hassle or effort required".... I travel often with my bikes on the back of my car,trucks or motorhome for several days and often weeks at a time and occasionally have to leave the vehicle and bikes unattended. I have never had a bike stolen off of my current or previous rack systems and I don't want to switch to a rack that makes it too easy for my bikes to disappear, on that same token I have chronic health issues that on occasion can make simple things like throwing a bike onto a rack more complicated than it should be.Currently I am using a sportrack 4ez(mostly on the RV for family outings) and my Thule double track which I have never had a single issue with prior to getting rear ended but can sometimes be a pain in the butt to lock because the combination of bikes I've been transporting lately places the rear shock & linkages directly in front of the locking mechanisms and it can be difficult to get a key in there which makes the front wheel mount style racks more appealing to me.

The other reason for possibly upgrading to the T2 is the ability to add a 2 bike extension to it which would allow me to sell off the sportrack and have 1 rack to suit my needs instead of 2



> You get what you pay for. Go 1up all the way. Remember this is the device that determines whether your precious babies make it from point a to point b safety on your vehicle. Now would you risk total annihilation just knowing you saved a few bucks. To me $300-$500 for a bike rack is a small price compared to a $3k-$10k bike


 While I would love to spend the extra money for for the 1UP or Kuat NV systems I'm just not convinced I'm getting $200 more security with these racks over thule or other systems especially when I've never had a Thule rack fail on me.

One more concern I have is with the platform height of the T2,when I have my tailgate open(2010 F150) with the rack lowered I get about 3/4" to 1" of space between the top to the wheel trays and the tailgate ,will the T2 have the same clearance?

Thanks for all the responses I really appreciate all of your input


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a 1up USA and my son does also. Zero complaints, zero issues and I suspect it will last forever. No plastic to break, not steel to rust. What more (less actually) could you ask for?


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

NRSguy said:


> I understand the fact that no bike rack is "theft proof" but I also don't want a rack that is basically a sign advertising "free bikes-no hassle or effort required".... I travel often with my bikes on the back of my car,trucks or motorhome for several days and often weeks at a time and occasionally have to leave the vehicle and bikes unattended. I have never had a bike stolen off of my current or previous rack systems and I don't want to switch to a rack that makes it too easy for my bikes to disappear, on that same token I have chronic health issues that on occasion can make simple things like throwing a bike onto a rack more complicated than it should be.Currently I am using a sportrack 4ez(mostly on the RV for family outings) and my Thule double track which I have never had a single issue with prior to getting rear ended but can sometimes be a pain in the butt to lock because the combination of bikes I've been transporting lately places the rear shock & linkages directly in front of the locking mechanisms and it can be difficult to get a key in there which makes the front wheel mount style racks more appealing to me.
> 
> The other reason for possibly upgrading to the T2 is the ability to add a 2 bike extension to it which would allow me to sell off the sportrack and have 1 rack to suit my needs instead of 2
> 
> ...


The 1 up has the best ground clearence out of all racks


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

vapezilla said:


> The 1 up has the best ground clearence out of all racks


I apologize if I wasnt clear,I wasnt talking about ground clearance I was talking about the when the rack is in the down position not hitting my tailgate when i lower it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tojnom (Feb 2, 2008)

*Allen Deluxe 3-Bike Hitch Mount Rack*

It's not a Thule or 1UP, but I've had this rack for two years...no issues or major complaints. The male portion wasn't a snug fit so I ordered an adapter from Curt & the rattle is completely gone. Two bungee cords help secure parts & wheels from movement. It will start to rust/corrode if you leave it on 24/7 in the winter, but it's easy to clean up if it becomes an issue. $70

*Amazon:*
Allen Deluxe 3-Bike Hitch Mount Rack (1.25 or 2-Inch Receiver)
Curt Manufacturing 22315 Anti-Rattle For 1 1/4 In Hollow Shank


----------



## SJDude (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow that was some read! Thanks for all the input.

Does anyone know if 1UP ships to Canada and what shipping would cost?

Ditto for isi-carriers? That is one sweet looking rack!

For ease of purchase I'll probably get the T2 cause my LBS carries Thule, but would consider the 1UP based on weight.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Has anyone here been ticketed for obscuring the plate with a hitch rack. I was given a warning the other day by a member of the Kansas Hwy Patrol. Do I need to lose the rack before I get a ticket or did I find a particularly unfriendly policeman?


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

Were your bikes on it at the time? I have never been pulled over for mine but have been told by many that police usually won't give you a ticket if there are bikes on the rack. It is when people leave the rack on all of the time and drive around with it folded up blocking the license plate and sometimes even the brake lights, that most of the people I know have been given warnings or tickets. 
This is one reason I LOVE my 1Up USA rack. I rarely use the extension for a second bike, so with the 1 bike rack, even folded up it doesn't cover my plate or lights. It is highly possible that even the extension for a 2nd bike would not block my plate when folded up, but I have never tried it.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Sounds to me like all the violent crime, all the drug running and every other serious crime must have been wiped out in KS if this is what he had time to do.

I've been running a 1upusa rack for 5+ years and never been stopped. I'd not worry about it. If they stop you again, ask them what other people do because you can't think of a solution.

J.


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

Our Hwy Patrol has little else to do. I have had friends in local law enforcement, in dispatch, and in the KBI and the consensus is that these guys are pretty much worthless for any serious crime. Local law enforcement collaborate with the KBI directly so there is little need for the KHP to get involved in these matters. The ones out here in the boonies are generally trainees or they upset someone at the state level and were sent here as punishment. None of them seem to want to be here and they definitely do not have a "community policing" attitude. They are always the last on the scene of an accident, so not much value there either. They also do not answer to anybody at the local level, so unless you have pull in the capitol, they will screw with you just for fun. I have a 120 mile daily commute and have been stopped multiple times for 5 over the speed limit. They made me peel my tint on my last car (the KS limit on tint is the same as the weakest tint available and if your glass has any resistance to light then this will put you over). Basically if you have non factory tint in KS it is illegal. So yup, I will probably get a ticket for having a hitch mount bike rack. I was just hoping that someone here had had the same issue and one so I could quote president. To answer tennis fan, I did have just the rack on the car, but it just has a 2inch bar that is in the way of the tag. I guess that is enough,


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I got popped...*



friz said:


> Has anyone here been ticketed for obscuring the plate with a hitch rack. I was given a warning the other day by a member of the Kansas Hwy Patrol. Do I need to lose the rack before I get a ticket or did I find a particularly unfriendly policeman?


... by local city police. The cop thought I was talking on a cell phone, and I wasn't. He popped me for the 'Obscured License Plate' and a crack in my windshield. That was my old XPort Flatbed rack that has a vertical tube. Weird part is the cop said it would have been fine if I had a bike on there.  I think the cop didn't know what he was talking about.

My 1Up doesn't have that vertical part :thumbsup:


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

friz said:


> Has anyone here been ticketed for obscuring the plate with a hitch rack. I was given a warning the other day by a member of the Kansas Hwy Patrol. Do I need to lose the rack before I get a ticket or did I find a particularly unfriendly policeman?


That's one of many reasons I like my 1 up rack is even with the rack in upward position you can see clearly the license plate. I have previously had that issue with my kuat nv as it obstructed the license plate. But I am from Kansas City and just recently moved to Colorado and I will say if a ks cop wants to pull you over they will find a way. They really like pulling me over because I have Colorado tags and a beard. Last time they pulled me over for tailing to close. Cop said there was less then 6 car lengths. In the end I got a warning and before he let me go he asked to search my car and I let him just so I could get the **** out of there. That was my last warm welcome into Kansas


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Its a state by state thing, no laws against it in TX


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've never had a problem, but I'd put money on 99% of the time someone gets pulled over for this, it's due to this and something else, like speeding, driving recklessly, "racing" from stops, cracked windshield, broken tail lights, no front license plate (for states that require it) and so on. There are many reasons you can get pulled over, but most responsible people make sure to limit them so they aren't out there way out of compliance with the laws. Some people attract attention by doing one or more of the above, and then wonder why they are "picked on". I also don't drive around with my rack attached with no bike, because that's asking for it. That's a "reason" to get pulled over in most places (obstructing the plate). Don't give reasons. Hitch racks work fine, I take mine off when I'm not using it. The convenience is still great, as well as preserving my vehicle and everything else.


----------



## digifun (Jul 17, 2006)

Hmmm, not many raxter fan


----------



## POG (May 20, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Not yet
> 
> But I made a harness with velcro'ed on flush -mount LED taillights for safety.


Anywhere to buy something like this already assembled? I'm sure this is easy to do for a normal person but I would probably burn myself and short out my vehicle if I tried. Could you make up some to sell?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

POG said:


> Anywhere to buy something like this already assembled? I'm sure this is easy to do for a normal person but I would probably burn myself and short out my vehicle if I tried. Could you make up some to sell?


Not interested, but it's not too hard.... you could do it with crimp connectors if you're not up to a soldering iron?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

mint355 said:


> Loving my ISI advanced rack 4x4
> View attachment 732124
> 
> Also folds down
> View attachment 732125


Two years ago I contacted ISI about importing their rack here to the USA. They weren't even willing to quote me a price with shipping. While it looks like a fantastic rack, they have chosen to not even compete in the largest world market for their product.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

GpzGuy said:


> Two years ago I contacted ISI about importing their rack here to the USA. They weren't even willing to quote me a price with shipping. While it looks like a fantastic rack, they have chosen to not even compete in the largest world market for their product.


How is that different than the entry level Xport rack? Performance XPORT Flatbed Bike Hitch Rack Bike Rack Reviews

Rack on frame retention seems kinda hokey, too.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

QUOTE=racerwad;10055420]How is that different than the entry level Xport rack? Performance XPORT Flatbed Bike Hitch Rack Bike Rack Reviews

Rack on frame retention seems kinda hokey, too.[/QUOTE]

These bike racks are really the only ones made specifically for offroading. They are very heavy duty and in this picture you can see the rising angle of the rack that provides excellent ground clearance and departure angles. They can also be adapted to use where the vehicle has a rear mounted tire carrier, and for use between the vehicle and a trailer. In short, they are a truly bad ass design for off road use. I see what you mean about the rack arm hooking over the frame top tube, but that is just there to keep the bike from bouncing out of the wheel hoops, which support all the weight and side loads during transit.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm "meh" for the rack but I love the 110!


----------



## Trophy (Jan 10, 2013)

I Got a Kuat about 4 months ago. It's the 2 bike tray mount type. Picked it up off Craigslist for 2 bills. It's been great! Good luck.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's my Kuat NV on my VW GTI


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 11, 2013)

Has anyone used a Swagman XC 2 on a Subaru Impreza Wagon (mine is an 06 but something like that)? Was wondering how usable the folding down feature is.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

*This is the rack I've been looking for.*



mint355 said:


> Loving my ISI advanced rack 4x4
> View attachment 732124
> 
> Also folds down
> View attachment 732125


And of course you can't by in the US. Grrr....

I'm looking for a rack that will lift the bikes up so they don't interrupt the departure angle and can be folded down out of the way so I can get to my bed in the back of the truck. 
The rack should also be strong enough for the bouncing you get when driving on rough roads and jeep trails.


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

otis24 said:


> And of course you can't by in the US. Grrr....
> 
> I'm looking for a rack that will lift the bikes up so they don't interrupt the departure angle and can be folded down out of the way so I can get to my bed in the back of the truck.
> The rack should also be strong enough for the bouncing you get when driving on rough roads and jeep trails.


Yep, me too. The iSi is perfect for that. I seriously hounded them a while back to try and have them ship one here, but no dice.

There was a guy here on this forum who made his own, very similar to the iSi, said that he could make more, but by then I had already bought my Thule.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

GpzGuy said:


> Yep, me too. The iSi is perfect for that. I seriously hounded them a while back to try and have them ship one here, but no dice.
> 
> There was a guy here on this forum who made his own, very similar to the iSi, said that he could make more, but by then I had already bought my Thule.


I just found out I can get a Kuat NV2 for $320 or the Core 2 for $260. I might just go with this due to the cost factor.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

otis24 said:


> I just found out I can get a Kuat NV2 for $320 or the Core 2 for $260. I might just go with this due to the cost factor.


Where are you finding these prices? Id pick up a Kuat in a heartbeat at that price.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

_Alberto_ said:


> Where are you finding these prices? Id pick up a Kuat in a heartbeat at that price.


Yes please share!! I will be purchasing one next month.

On a side note, any get any crap from their dealers for putting a hitch on a car that's not suppose to have a hitch? My dealer told me technically the STi doesn't support a hitch.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

You tell him it's the same chassi as "blah blah blah" that CAN take a hitch and it's only being used for a bike rack, not towing. How can he sit there and tell you that a car that has the SAME chassi can take a hitch, while yours can not? Mechanically, it probably only helps to tie the rear end together and make it more rigid, thereby making the chassi more sound. If he won't install it (but I'd never have a dealer install it, they mark up everything, labor included, way over what it should cost), threaten to take it to someone that will. Often times the SAME EXACT car is rated for and able to take a hitch and tow in Europe, so that's good to look into as well. Many autoX racers like to tow a small light trailer with their race-wheels and tires too.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

csledd281 said:


> Yes please share!! I will be purchasing one next month.
> 
> On a side note, any get any crap from their dealers for putting a hitch on a car that's not suppose to have a hitch? My dealer told me technically the STi doesn't support a hitch.


It's through a friend. I'm very luck that way.

That's a good question. I suppose you can make any car carry a hitch. I have a 2003 Toyota Tacoma TRD Off road with a towing package. It has a tongue weight of 500 pounds so a hitch rack is no problem. Also I added another leaf to the rear suspension for carrying scuba gear so it carry a more weight than stock. The truck has a small lift of 2.5" so the rack will be pretty high off the ground. That's the main reason I want to get a hitch rack. The camper shell is 3" taller than the cab so it's about 6'6". Add a roof rack and bike trays and you gotta lift the bikes up to about 6'9" or so.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a long time Thule roof rack user, but with a new Cannondale Lefty trail bike I wanted a hitch mount for quick, convenient bike installation. (Lefty design requires disconnecting the front wheel brake to remove wheel, so I was ready to switch from fork mount systems). I got a 1UP 2-bike 2-inch mount rack about 2 weeks ago and it is all it's cracked up to be... Super design and rugged, durable construction. It seems to me the rack will last many years if not decades. Rack installs on hitch receiver (on and off) in under 2 minutes, and 2 bikes mount on and off in under a minute. It folds up to a small storage size, which is helpful for stowing in my garage. Have carried roadies and trail bikes with no problems.

My only comment is that a $529 rack should have a more integrated locking system. I purchased 2 extra wheel locks at same time as my rack (for $19 each). I wish they were keyed alike rather than separately, plus it's a bit of a hassle keeping track of the locking cores/pins when not using them on rack. (There should be a drilled-out hole location on the rack that accepts the wheel locks without restricting swing-arm motion while locks not in use, since most of the time I don't need the locks on. This will make more sense if you own the locking cores/pins). The wheel locks work pretty well, though, and should be a deterrent to theft.










I'd buy a 1UP rack again, though, without any hesitation. Great product.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

Jayem said:


> You tell him it's the same chassi as "blah blah blah" that CAN take a hitch and it's only being used for a bike rack, not towing. How can he sit there and tell you that a car that has the SAME chassi can take a hitch, while yours can not? Mechanically, it probably only helps to tie the rear end together and make it more rigid, thereby making the chassi more sound. If he won't install it (but I'd never have a dealer install it, they mark up everything, labor included, way over what it should cost), threaten to take it to someone that will. Often times the SAME EXACT car is rated for and able to take a hitch and tow in Europe, so that's good to look into as well. Many autoX racers like to tow a small light trailer with their race-wheels and tires too.


Thanks for the response. It's a small dealer and I love them and they try hard, I think they probably just don't want to cross that line. I will probably just do it myself, I don't have a lift so I figured it might be worth paying someone.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Installing a hitch (on most cars) is a relatively straight forward affair. You just need some jackstands and a jack to make it easier on yourself.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Scott In MD said:


> My only comment is that a $529 rack should have a more integrated locking system. I purchased 2 extra wheel locks at same time as my rack (for $19 each). I wish they were keyed alike rather than separately, plus it's a bit of a hassle keeping track of the locking cores/pins when not using them on rack. (There should be a drilled-out hole location on the rack that accepts the wheel locks without restricting swing-arm motion while locks not in use, since most of the time I don't need the locks on. This will make more sense if you own the locking cores/pins). The wheel locks work pretty well, though, and should be a deterrent to theft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone else mentioned earlier, what is preventing anyone from just removing the quick releases from the wheels and then removing the frame? The integrated solutions from other brands aren't very good (and 1up's solution isn't any better). If you're serious about keeping the bike, you need to devise your own solution.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Scott In MD said:


> My only comment is that a $529 rack should have a more integrated locking system. I purchased 2 extra wheel locks at same time as my rack (for $19 each). I wish they were keyed alike rather than separately, plus it's a bit of a hassle keeping track of the locking cores/pins when not using them on rack. (There should be a drilled-out hole location on the rack that accepts the wheel locks without restricting swing-arm motion while locks not in use, since most of the time I don't need the locks on. This will make more sense if you own the locking cores/pins). The wheel locks work pretty well, though, and should be a deterrent to theft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will have single key locks eventually, I asked 1up about it a couple months ago. Not sure on the time frame.
Integrated locks are pretty easy to get through (not as easy as those wheel locks though). If you want real security, as mentioned above, you need to go with something of your own creation (and put your bikes on your homeowners/renters insurance).


----------



## Tim Easterday (Feb 2, 2013)

Just used my new Swagman XTC-2 to bring two new mountain bikes home. I really like this rack for the price. This weekend I'll get the hitch installed on my Mazda3 which will be my main mode of transport.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Tim Easterday said:


> Just used my new Swagman XTC-2 to bring two new mountain bikes home. I really like this rack for the price. This weekend I'll get the hitch installed on my Mazda3 which will be my main mode of transport.


Ride happy. Rack happy. Hitch happy. Happiness trifecta.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

J_Westy said:


> You have to move the rod, but yes we carry 29 - 20" all the time.


Is that a $1,200 rack setup you have? Bling Bling

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

1up usa here!

security is an issue but it does a great job of transporting the bike!!!










joel


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

So I've read all the posts and I'm at a loss, I really don't understand the love affair with 1 up racks. Don't get me wrong, they are nice, but how do people justify spending there kids college fund on them. They are at least double the competitors price. I get the argument that you spend so much on your bikes that you don't want to risk damage to them. I get that, I really do. I have over 5k invested in bikes not racks. I want to keep my bikes free from damage as well but at an affordable price, and there are a few out there that meet that need that don't have the name 1up. So 1up are no for me, I'd rather put that money into my bike that I can enjoy riding rather than a rack.

Here's a mug shot of my 4 place rack, only cost $200 and fits all bikes and doesn't touch the frame, only the tires. 

I get all sorts of comments on this rack, my favorite is "Nice Rack"


----------



## albertdc (Mar 2, 2007)

bplaizier said:


> So I've read all the posts and I'm at a loss, I really don't understand the love affair with 1 up racks. Don't get me wrong, they are nice, but how do people justify spending there kids college fund on them. They are at least double the competitors price. I get the argument that you spend so much on your bikes that you don't want to risk damage to them. I get that, I really do. I have over 5k invested in bikes not racks. I want to keep my bikes free from damage as well but at an affordable price, and there are a few out there that meet that need that don't have the name 1up. So 1up are no for me, I'd rather put that money into my bike that I can enjoy riding target than a track.
> 
> Here's a mug shot of my 4 place rack, only cost $200 and fits all bikes and doesn't touch the frame, only the tires.
> 
> I get all sorts of comments on this rack, my favorite is "Nice Rack"


Who makes that rack?

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I think the reason that people love their 1ups is because it works perfectly, every time. Add to that great customer service and that they're made in the USA and it seems pretty clear.

Your rack is an obvious knockoff of the 1up design and I think that's the best answer to your question. You wanted a way to safely and conveniently carry your bikes and you either came to the same idea as 1up spontaneously or you chose to copy their design because it was clearly the best. Either way, 1up's concept is the best of the available designs. 

The reason people pay more for it is to avoid the janky homemade look as well as better materials. I also like 1up's modularity. Since I don't need to carry 4 bikes, I don't need to spend nearly as much. That worked for me and got me a much nicer made rack out of much better materials with much better workmanship. Even though I paid more, I got more value out of the money I did spend.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

The only people who complain about the price of 1Up Racks ... don't own 1Up Racks.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

I've got a Thule 970 Xpress 2 Bike Towball Carrier. Still going to keep it, but I need to upgrade to 4/5 bike rack.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

bplaizier said:


> So I've read all the posts and I'm at a loss, I really don't understand the love affair with 1 up racks. Don't get me wrong, they are nice, but how do people justify spending there kids college fund on them. They are at least double the competitors price. I get the argument that you spend so much on your bikes that you don't want to risk damage to them. I get that, I really do. I have over 5k invested in bikes not racks. I want to keep my bikes free from damage as well but at an affordable price, and there are a few out there that meet that need that don't have the name 1up. So 1up are no for me, I'd rather put that money into my bike that I can enjoy riding rather than a rack.
> 
> Here's a mug shot of my 4 place rack, only cost $200 and fits all bikes and doesn't touch the frame, only the tires.
> 
> I get all sorts of comments on this rack, my favorite is "Nice Rack"


Because when you drive a focus like me, you need a small, foldable, rack. You need something modular so you're not dragging around extra rack space. Something I can leave on all summer and does not block my license plate or tail lamps. Something that comes on and off in seconds if need be. 
Nice rack you have, but that would never work on my car.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

thickfog said:


> Because when you drive a focus like me, you need a small, foldable, rack. You need something modular so you're not dragging around extra rack space. Something I can leave on all summer and does not block my license plate or tail lamps. Something that comes on and off in seconds if need be.
> Nice rack you have, but that would never work on my car.


Exactly right. To that I would add: Sometimes I have to carry 1 bike, other times 4 bikes, this other rack is just for the case of when you want to carry 4 bikes. Who would want that thing on the back of their car for a single bike? So for the application of 4 bikes each and every time it probably works just fine. That's not the application for most people.

There is also the issue of storage. I don't have enough storage space to store a monster like that. So, I'd change my characterization a bit, that rack works great if you take 4 bikes all the time every time AND you have a very large garage (pole barn?) in which to store it AND help to install it.

J.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Did I read Focus and 1UP?

Once you see one in person the price is justified. If you can't afford it, don't knock it. If you can and its not worth it to you, move on.

There is not a cleaner way to haul one bike around on a car IMO.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I have carried 15k worth of bikes on my $89 Allen rack from Walmart. Can't say I was proud of it though


----------



## jsmit450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Just got a kuat nv and it is the Cadillac of racks .... It's awesome!


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

_Alberto_ said:


> Did I read Focus and 1UP?
> 
> Once you see one in person the price is justified. If you can't afford it, don't knock it. If you can and its not worth it to you, move on.
> 
> There is not a cleaner way to haul one bike around on a car IMO.


Is that the Frederick Watershed? It looks like the 'shed. I'm out in Arizona now but I miss Yellow Trail and the new Blue stuff.


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Landing Rd, HoCo side of Patapsco.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

thickfog said:


> * Something I can leave on all summer and does not block my license plate or tail lamps. Something that comes on and off in seconds if need be. *


Isn't that random chance though? On some vehicles the license place will still be blocked with the 1up. It's just a matter of the distance from the hitch to the license plate and where the trays end up. For most people, leaving a rack on all summer long is asking to be pulled over, or one more thing you are going to get written up for when you're driving like an a$$ or there's some other infraction.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Jayem said:


> Isn't that random chance though? On some vehicles the license place will still be blocked with the 1up. It's just a matter of the distance from the hitch to the license plate and where the trays end up. For most people, leaving a rack on all summer long is asking to be pulled over, or one more thing you are going to get written up for when you're driving like an a$$ or there's some other infraction.


Somewhat. The 1up is very small folded up on the car. Very short height from pivot to platform and a narrow platform all add up to better chance of not blocking. Of course using the second platform changes this, but since the rack is modular and each module simple and fast to remove (not to mention foldable and easily stores in a small trunk etc.) you end up with the utmost flexibility.


----------



## tennisfan76 (Jun 4, 2012)

*Why I love the 1up Rack*



bplaizier said:


> So I've read all the posts and I'm at a loss, I really don't understand the love affair with 1 up racks. Don't get me wrong, they are nice, but how do people justify spending there kids college fund on them.


You asked, so I thought I would answer....

After extensive research and hands on testing, there are several reasons I thought the 1 Up rack was worth the money. Here are some of them: 
1 - I am a small petite lady. This rack is very managable for me, and super easy for me to take on on off. 
2 - I live in a small condo with no garage and I love that it folds up so small to store when I am not using it. 
3 - I drive a Honda Accord and because it rides lower to the ground than a truck, SUV, etc. I wanted to have as few problems as possible with scraping on inclines, driveways, etc. Although I do have the 2nd bike add-on, it is the only rack that I saw that was just a 1-bike rack. 98% of the time it is just me and with only having the 1-bike rack on, it doesn't stick out as far...helping with the scrapage issue.


----------



## ironxcross (Feb 8, 2013)

I use this guy:

Yakima Hold Up Bike Rack w/ Lock Cable | Backcountry.com

Works great, super sturdy even with DH bikes on it, super fast and easy to load and unload. I'd say it's hard to go wrong with any tray style rack, except I'm not a fan of the kind that hold it by the top tube like this:

Yakima Stick Up Bike Rack | Backcountry.com

Just because it's a bit more of a clumsy setup.


----------



## chidoc (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone use the Saris Cycleon Pro? I'm between getting that or the Thule 916xtrT2?


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

I have been super happy with my 1up rack. It's expensive, but in my opinion it's the best design available.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Isn't that random chance though? On some vehicles the license place will still be blocked with the 1up. It's just a matter of the distance from the hitch to the license plate and where the trays end up. For most people, leaving a rack on all summer long is asking to be pulled over, or one more thing you are going to get written up for when you're driving like an a$$ or there's some other infraction.


I wrote my tag number on the back I my anodized 1UP with a big fat sharpie and some stencils. You can see my tag, and maybe this will keep me out of trouble. It ha so far.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Jayem said:


> Isn't that random chance though? On some vehicles the license place will still be blocked with the 1up. It's just a matter of the distance from the hitch to the license plate and where the trays end up. For most people, leaving a rack on all summer long is asking to be pulled over, or one more thing you are going to get written up for when you're driving like an a$$ or there's some other infraction.


I wrote my tag number on the back of my 1UP with a big fat sharpie and some stencils. You can still see most of my tag, and maybe this will keep me out of trouble. It has so far.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I like this rack esp. because I'm obsessed about being rear-ended with $8K bike on the rack, and don't want a roof rack.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.

btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

rshalit said:


> the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.
> 
> btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


Then maybe what you want is a front bumper rack. I'm not sure they make those.

J.


----------



## ironxcross (Feb 8, 2013)

rshalit said:


> the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.
> 
> btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


Pretty sure in general you would make out like a bandit from the insurance and get to have fun building up a new awesome bike, but the time spent waiting on the insurance company and waiting to order parts would be brutal if it was mid-season.

Most trucks/SUVs can have a front receiver installed if you think it will improve your chances.


----------



## Dooman (Jun 29, 2012)

You don't understand the love affair with 1 Up USA racks? That's because you haven't seen or used one. I just bought one and couldn't be happier. Spent my kid's college money on it?!? Really? How much money did you spend on your bike? The only reason I see Thule and Yakima racks at the trailhead is because people just go to the LBS and say "what bike rack should I buy?" You won't end up with 1 Up USA that way. You'll end up with some thing less. Something that is a pain in the A$$ to put on the car. Pain in the A$$ to store in the garage. And then after 2 years when it rusts into dust you can blindly go back to the LBS and buy another one. Or you can follow the many outstanding reviews on this website and buy and 1 UP USA. One thing I always live by "The bitterness of poor quality lasts much longer than the sweetness of low price." Nuff said, maybe too much...


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

Dooman said:


> You don't understand the love affair with 1 Up USA racks? That's because you haven't seen or used one. I just bought one and couldn't be happier. Spent my kid's college money on it?!? Really? How much money did you spend on your bike? The only reason I see Thule and Yakima racks at the trailhead is because people just go to the LBS and say "what bike rack should I buy?" You won't end up with 1 Up USA that way. You'll end up with some thing less. Something that is a pain in the A$$ to put on the car. Pain in the A$$ to store in the garage. And then after 2 years when it rusts into dust you can blindly go back to the LBS and buy another one. Or you can follow the many outstanding reviews on this website and buy and 1 UP USA. One thing I always live by "The bitterness of poor quality lasts much longer than the sweetness of low price." Nuff said, maybe too much...


+1 on the love for the 1up. It's a great rack, period. Really in a class by itself. I have been MTBing since 1992 (yeah THAT old) and i have owned, used, or known someone with just about every set-up there is., and i use 1 up.

There is exactly one small part made of plastic, and everything else is machined aluminum. It's way lighter than the Thule rack it replaced, it takes seconds to put on or take off, holds the bike securely, only touches the tires, etc. Bikes are easy on, easy off, and they look great. They are made in the USA, and this product reminds me of a time when that meant a lot more than it does today. It's well designed, well built, and after 2 years of use it still looks new. I even get compliments on it at the trail head now and then. It's quality stuff. I hate to indulge in cliches, but you honestly do get what you pay for with the 1up.

If you can afford it, I give you my honest opinion, you won't regret it. I'll never use any other bike rack after going to the 1 up.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

rshalit said:


> the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.
> 
> btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


fwiw, I originally liked the idea of the repair stand too, but I never once used it

I had my kuat NV rear ended bikeless, was covered by their insurance and I got a 1up with the $. A good friend of mine had his bike rear ended on a trunk rack and was able to upgrade a model year and spec through his lbs


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

clewttu said:


> fwiw, I originally liked the idea of the repair stand too, but I never once used it
> 
> I had my kuat NV rear ended bikeless, was covered by their insurance and I got a 1up with the $. A good friend of mine had his bike rear ended on a trunk rack and was able to upgrade a model year and spec through his lbs


 That was my analysis of the Kuats repair stand, too. At first glance, it seems really cool. But after really thinking about it, I can't think of one single time when was in a situation where I wished I had repair stand on my hitch mount.

If I have a mechanical problem on the trail that requires the use of a stand, I'm going home.

And regarding being rear-ended with an expensive hitch rack... Who cares? Really. How often do you get rear-ended? And if I do get rear-ended they are paying for all damages anyway. Buy me a new 1up, biotch


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kuat NV 4 bike has been great for me.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> That was my analysis of the Kuats repair stand, too. At first glance, it seems really cool. But after really thinking about it, I can't think of one single time when was in a situation where I wished I had repair stand on my hitch mount.
> 
> If I have a mechanical problem on the trail that requires the use of a stand, I'm going home.
> 
> And regarding being rear-ended with an expensive hitch rack... Who cares? Really. How often do you get rear-ended? And if I do get rear-ended they are paying for all damages anyway. Buy me a new 1up, biotch


once you have the repair stand you will find yourself using it often e.g. add a little air to both tires, post ride quick clean, etc. i was surprised by how often i have the bike on they rack.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I use my 1up as my "repair/wash/adjustment" stand. Sure, I can't spin the wheels like my stand at home, but I've been able to do what I needed so far with the bike in the rack. 
I recently rescued a complete bike display rack from a dumpster at the local Waste Disposal place... someone had dumped it before the bike shop manager could tell them not too. I heard about this the next day and figured it was worth a try to see if the parts were still at the recycle center. Damn lucky! lol
Anyway, my Prius and 1up demonstrated, once again, how well they team up to turn my Prius into a pickup truck!


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I just sold my Kuat NV yesterday and also ordered the 1up rack yesterday. I agree with the ones saying the stand was a great idea at first, but really isn't all that useful. The only thing i used it for was cleaning off the cassette, and lubing the chain, and you can do all of that with it in the rack. No stand required.


----------



## otis24 (Apr 1, 2004)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> I just sold my Kuat NV yesterday and also ordered the 1up rack yesterday. I agree with the ones saying the stand was a great idea at first, but really isn't all that useful. The only thing i used it for was cleaning off the cassette, and lubing the chain, and you can do all of that with it in the rack. No stand required.


I ended up getting the core. I figured the extra expense wasn't worth something I don't see myself ever using. So far I've used it one time and I like it. The top of my camper shell on my Tacoma is about 6'6" so putting a bike up there would be a huge pain. I did tighten some of the bolts on the rack below the pivot to eliminate some wobble.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Where can you get the 1Up for the best pricing?


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

no more rear trunk bike racks for me. those things are just not reliable. i lost my cannondale trail sl3 on the highway because one of the rubber straps popped off. i highly recommend the thule t2 but requires a 2" receiver. i went with a thule 990xt doubletrack on my camry.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

kntr said:


> Where can you get the 1Up for the best pricing?


dont expect to find any deals like you would on a lot of bike gear, they are sold direct only (afaik) with the rare occasion you see one on craigslist or ebay


----------



## RadBartTaylor (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't normally buy the same crap as everybody else, I like to buy the best tool for the job regardless of what is considered cool.

Was planning on buying a Yakima, ended up with a 1UP. It is really incredible, the reviews here are all accurate.

I don't care for the looks, it looks like a Erector Set, but it works so flawlessly and effortlessly. It takes 10 seconds to mount your bike securely, I don't know why I screwed with roof racks for as long as I did.


----------



## Dooman (Jun 29, 2012)

1Up is only available for sale directly from the manufacturer. 1upusa.com. No tax free shipping.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

ArizRider said:


> I don't normally buy the same crap as everybody else, I like to buy the best tool for the job regardless of what is considered cool.
> 
> Was planning on buying a Yakima, ended up with a 1UP. It is really incredible, the reviews here are all accurate.
> 
> I don't care for the looks, it looks like a Erector Set, but it works so flawlessly and effortlessly. It takes 10 seconds to mount your bike securely, I don't know why I screwed with roof racks for as long as I did.


Word.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I want an Arbutus rack or a Rat Rack...


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Kuat NV or 1up. 

Debate over


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

1 Up USA. Have had mine for 3 years with zero (0) complaints. Actually the only other rack I have ever owned is a roof rack from Saris and I was not pleased due to the bikes movement when on top of the car and decrease in fuel mileage. I will never own another roof model for this reason.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

rshalit said:


> the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.
> 
> btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


No, my obsessions are much more interesting than that.

Mountain bikes are consumables if you choose a fun one and ride it with the right attitude. If mine gets rear ended with a car I'll be bummed if an uninsured driver but happy to ride what replaces it.

My last rack got rear ended and thanks to that I had my perfect reason and their insurance toward buying the 1 Up.

We lost a family member via someone else's stupid driving. That one mattered - not losing easily replaceable sports toys or car.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bitflogger said:


> No, my obsessions are much more interesting than that.
> 
> Mountain bikes are consumables if you choose a fun one and ride it with the right attitude. If mine gets rear ended with a car I'll be bummed if an uninsured driver but happy to ride what replaces it.
> 
> ...


Thank you! People worry about the weirdest things and lose all context about what is really happening. :thumbsup:


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Excellent point!!!


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

I looked at the 1 Up USA because I thought that it would be really inexpensive because its simple DYI/ hardware store look, but they are just as much as the "nice" racks.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Killroy said:


> I looked at the 1 Up USA because I thought that it would be really inexpensive because its simple DYI/ hardware store look, but they are just as much as the "nice" racks.


You're kidding right?


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

No, i'm not kidding. $609 for the Black Double --EGAT. I would only put that on my car if it was $100. Sorry, IMHO.

It looks like someone made it out of 80/20 modular tubing.

48 lb for a double 1Up is heavy, but the Kuat Surpa saves you $150 and it does not weight down your car at 29 lb and lighter to take on in off.


----------



## fazzster (Apr 4, 2010)

I just got a Sport Rack. It is super stabile and is really nice quality for only $200. I have been biking for 30 years. This is the best rack I have had yet.

Amazon.com: SportRack A30901LR 2EZ PREMIUM HITCH PLATFORM SYSTEM: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Killroy (Mar 9, 2006)

$200 for hitch rack that does not dangle or require a wheel removal is good price, that is what I thought the 1UP was before I saw the price.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

fazzster said:


> I just got a Sport Rack. It is super stabile and is really nice quality for only $200. I have been biking for 30 years. This is the best rack I have had yet.
> 
> Amazon.com: SportRack A30901LR 2EZ PREMIUM HITCH PLATFORM SYSTEM: Sports & Outdoors


That looks exactly like the performance rack....but more money. 
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1122106_-1___000000


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Killroy said:


> $200 for hitch rack that does not dangle or require a wheel removal is good price, that is what I thought the 1UP was before I saw the price.


Pictures don't do the 1up justice. It is in another league than that Sport Rack, truly. Having come from what I consider the second "best" hitch rack (Kuat NV), there is a reason you dont hear anything negative about the 1up, it is that good. Def isnt modular tubing.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have the Kuat NV and love it. It's about as easy to deal with as it gets. Plus it will never rust (I'm near the ocean).


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> That looks exactly like the performance rack....but more money.
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1122106_-1___000000


If im not mistaken it is the same rack just rebranded for Performance,also I think I read somewhere after I bought my 4 bike sportrack that they were bought out by Thule and all but their commercial racks for public transportation were discontinued? So maybe performance is closing them out to get rid of old stock? I'm sure someone on here can verify one way or the other if they arw still in production. I can tell you I've never had any problems with my 4 bike rack and I beleive hands down the sportrack and swagman racks are the best in their price range.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

rshalit said:


> the repair stand on the Kuat might be why I'd choose it over the 1-up...how convenient.
> 
> btw - is anyone else obsessed with the possibility of being rear-ended with their expensive bike on a hitch-mount? (I definitely don't want a roof rack though)


A rack with a repair stand would have been great for travelling(by rv) since I wouldnt have to carry my portable stand anymore but the difference in price was too much too justify the purchase over the T2.

And I've been fortunate that I've only ever been rearended when the rack was empty.racks and bikes are replaceable and a great reason to upgrade should it ever happen.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

clewttu said:


> Pictures don't do the 1up justice. It is in another league than that Sport Rack, truly. Having come from what I consider the second "best" hitch rack (Kuat NV), there is a reason you dont hear anything negative about the 1up, it is that good. Def isnt modular tubing.


Agreed. I also came from the Kuat NV. There's a f'n reason the 1Up thread is 60+ pages long...


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I would have loved a 1Up but they don't ship to Australia or have a dealer here.

I made this rack for my ute...



But I've just sold it and needed a hitch rack so I went with the Kuat NV. Having just come back from a 2000km round trip with the NV on and two bikes I'm very happy with it.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Killroy said:


> I looked at the 1 Up USA because I thought that it would be really inexpensive because its simple DYI/ hardware store look, but they are just as much as the "nice" racks.


Does "look" mean in person or up close?

It has thoughtful project from hands of a millwright look if anything.

My Kuat experience is with bike posse members owning them. I've owned or still own Saris, Thule, Graber, Yakima, SportWorks. The 1 Up would have to be nice+ if compared to them.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bitflogger said:


> Does "look" mean in person or up close?
> 
> It has thoughtful project from hands of a millwright look if anything.
> 
> My Kuat experience is with bike posse members owning them. I've owned or still own Saris, Thule, Graber, Yakima, SportWorks. The 1 Up would have to be nice+ if compared to them.


I think like many web-experts, Killroy has not had the opportunity to use a 1up in person. I agree that in pictures the rack has a DIY look. In real life, however, I agree with you - the rack clearly has had a lot of effort put into its construction. Personally, I don't mind that the masses don't flock to 1up because of its "looks". I like having the only one around


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

NRSguy said:


> If im not mistaken it is the same rack just rebranded for Performance,also I think I read somewhere after I bought my 4 bike sportrack that they were bought out by Thule and all but their commercial racks for public transportation were discontinued? So maybe performance is closing them out to get rid of old stock? I'm sure someone on here can verify one way or the other if they arw still in production. I can tell you I've never had any problems with my 4 bike rack and I beleive hands down the sportrack and swagman racks are the best in their price range.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


The only problem I've ever had with one was trying to keep DJ bikes in it since the top tubes slant so much. We actually lost a bike in a turn with a friends performance version :lol:

I rock a T2 and love it. Wish it was a bit lighter but other then that no complaints.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

Killroy said:


> No, i'm not kidding. $609 for the Black Double --EGAT. I would only put that on my car if it was $100. Sorry, IMHO.
> 
> It looks like someone made it out of 80/20 modular tubing.
> 
> 48 lb for a double 1Up is heavy, but the Kuat Surpa saves you $150 and it does not weight down your car at 29 lb and lighter to take on in off.


Wow that 1 up is HEAVY. Seriously 48lbs is ridiculous.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

$200 and 4 bikes to Moab FTW. CAN'T beat that. 

Will fit any size bike and tire as well!


Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bplaizier said:


> $200 and 4 bikes to Moab FTW. CAN'T beat that.
> 
> Will fit any size bike and tire as well!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


Of course it's hard to beat when it copies someone else's design.


----------



## jackbombay (Nov 15, 2010)

bplaizier said:


> $200 and 4 bikes to Moab FTW. CAN'T beat that.
> 
> Will fit any size bike and tire as well!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


 It gets beat by $50 for 4 bikes to moab, home made "North shore style rack", I don't have a pic though. The north shore style racks also hold any wheel size/bike size as well, but it may not hold a lefty.

TBH, My buddy built it for $50and gave it to me so I paid nothing for it


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Of course it's hard to beat when it copies someone else's design.


Copy? I'm ignorant I guess.

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bplaizier said:


> Copy? I'm ignorant I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


Obviously.


----------



## NRSguy (Oct 31, 2004)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> The only problem I've ever had with one was trying to keep DJ bikes in it since the top tubes slant so much. We actually lost a bike in a turn with a friends performance version :lol:
> 
> I rock a T2 and love it. Wish it was a bit lighter but other then that no complaints.


Depending on which family members or friends I'm traveling with I'm hauling a mix of mod & stock trials bikes,bmx,xc or a 7" am/fr bike and I've never lost a bike, once you get the stagger right its impossible for a bike come off of the rack.

The only real issue I have with the 4 bike sport rack is that it doesn't fold up flat against the back of my truck which make s parking where I live impossible. I will be selling it soon to buy the 2 bike extension for my T2

Sent from my DROID X2 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

racerwad said:


> Obviously.


At least I will always know there's one on here more ignorant than me.....RACERWAD

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bplaizier said:


> At least I will always know there's one on here more ignorant than me.....RACERTWANK
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


??? I'm not sure what you're getting at. Your rack is clearly a copy of the 1up design. BTW, your name calling is adorable.


----------



## bplaizier (Feb 1, 2011)

racerwad said:


> ??? I'm not sure what you're getting at. Your rack is clearly a copy of the 1up design. BTW, your name calling is adorable.


Sorry, I guess it can be hard to to see entire meaning behind these posts. I took your earlier two post as insults. If they were not meant that way, I'm sorry. By the way, my rack might be a lot of things, but it definately not a copy of 1 up. I designed and built that myself long before I had even heard of 1 up. In fact, the first time I heard of them was when I was shopping for a bike trainer for my wife after I had my rack. I read many reviews and from what I read I went with the 1 up trainer. Long story short, when the box arrived I didn't even open it, I just wrapped it up. When her bday came and she opened the box. To both our surprise it wasn't a trainer, in fact, neither one of us could figure out what it was. Since neither one of us even new they made hitch racks. So I called 1 up (awesome cs traded us for no costs) and they told me what is. The next words out of my mouth were "people really pay 300 for these things?" He told me that they sell more racks then trainers. I couldn't believe it. I mean don't get me wrong, it was a nice rack, but that much for only 1 bike? To each there own. That is why I has already built a rack, I was looking at thule and yakima 4 place racks at a cost of 700-800, and couldn't afford that.

Sent from my SPH-L900


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

bplaizier said:


> Sorry, I guess it can be hard to to see entire meaning behind these posts. I took your earlier two post as insults. If they were not meant that way, I'm sorry. By the way, my rack might be a lot of things, but it definately not a copy of 1 up. *I designed and built that myself long before I had even heard of 1 up.* In fact, the first time I heard of them was when I was shopping for a bike trainer for my wife after I had my rack. I read many reviews and from what I read I went with the 1 up trainer. Long story short, when the box arrived I didn't even open it, I just wrapped it up. When her bday came and she opened the box. *To both our surprise it wasn't a trainer, in fact, neither one of us could figure out what it was. * Since neither one of us even new they made hitch racks. So I called 1 up (awesome cs traded us for no costs) and they told me what is. The next words out of my mouth were "people really pay 300 for these things?" He told me that they sell more racks then trainers. I couldn't believe it. I mean don't get me wrong, it was a nice rack, but that much for only 1 bike? To each there own. That is why I has already built a rack, I was looking at thule and yakima 4 place racks at a cost of 700-800, and couldn't afford that.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900


I wasn't insulting you as much as pointing out that your rack just appears to be a copy. If it's insulting, I apologize but I'd wager that the folks at 1up wouldn't appreciate it. And, name calling just seems so unnecessary, even if you were insulted. I apologize if I have offended you.

Just curious, if you had built your rack "long before" you got the wrong item from 1up, how could you have not recognized it? If you're handy enough to build your own rack, how could you not recognize immediately what was in the box?


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

1up is a great rack, I just do not like the way it mounts to the hitch..Needs some type of lock..


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Wha do you mean by some kind of lock? It's secured by a security hex bolt(rack replacement free if stolen), and if you're even more paranoid you can fit a U-lock or 2 or 3 or 4 through the hitch and rack...


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't you just use a locking hitch pin?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> Can't you just use a locking hitch pin?


Nope.


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Ilikemtb999 said:


> Can't you just use a locking hitch pin?


If you drill a hole in it, yes, otherwise no
there isnt a need for one though


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm a satisfied 1Up owner, but lets stop drinking the kool-aid long enough to call it like it is: The Allen Wrench locking feature on the rack to the hitch is as secure as any rack locking method, but a $500 rack should include a bike locking feature as part of the deal. It is what it is.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Scott In MD said:


> I'm a satisfied 1Up owner, but lets stop drinking the kool-aid long enough to call it like it is: The Allen Wrench locking feature on the rack to the hitch is as secure as any rack locking method, but a $500 rack should include a bike locking feature as part of the deal. It is what it is.


I'm happy with my Kuat NV. Only complaint is its a bit heavy on the 4 bike version.


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

I've said this earlier I have had the Thule t2, kuat nv, saris pro rack, and a 1 up. Hands down 1up blows away all of them. A far 2nd I would put Kuat nv and then just slightly in 3rd I would say thulet2. The saris can suck a fat one. I understand not everybody has a bike more than $1k but if you do I put a good rack up there with a good helmet those are the 2 things that will protect and keep you and your babies safe. So don't skimp go one up. If the rack gets stolen 1up will replace it free. As far as bike security I hate to break it but there is not 1 rack out there BUT there are safety measures either a ulock or 1up has these bolts that go through the wheel. Obviously the weakness with that is you can steal the frame. But there are videos on youtube white motorcycles getting jacked being bolted up with those insane chains that are 2inch thick hardened steel links and with the right bolt cutter can be jacked in under a minute. I never leave my bike out of eyesight on any rack. Even unlocks can be busted easily the whole point of locks is to slow down the burgled BUT it will only slow then down for about a minute.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

vapezilla said:


> I've said this earlier I have had the Thule t2, kuat nv, saris pro rack, and a 1 up. Hands down 1up blows away all of them. A far 2nd I would put Kuat nv and then just slightly in 3rd I would say thulet2. The saris can suck a fat one. I understand not everybody has a bike more than $1k but if you do I put a good rack up there with a good helmet those are the 2 things that will protect and keep you and your babies safe. So don't skimp go one up. If the rack gets stolen 1up will replace it free. As far as bike security I hate to break it but there is not 1 rack out there BUT there are safety measures either a ulock or 1up has these bolts that go through the wheel. Obviously the weakness with that is you can steal the frame. But there are videos on youtube white motorcycles getting jacked being bolted up with those insane chains that are 2inch thick hardened steel links and with the right bolt cutter can be jacked in under a minute. I never leave my bike out of eyesight on any rack. Even unlocks can be busted easily the whole point of locks is to slow down the burgled BUT it will only slow then down for about a minute.


Why so many racks? What makes 1up so much better than the NV?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Scott In MD said:


> I'm a satisfied 1Up owner, but lets stop drinking the kool-aid long enough to call it like it is: The Allen Wrench locking feature on the rack to the hitch is *as secure as any rack locking method*, but a $500 rack should include a bike locking feature as part of the deal. It is what it is.


If it is _as secure_ as any locking method, why bother adding another locking system? Wouldn't that just increase the cost?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Pretty sure they have a theft guarantee anyway...personally I'm glad to live in a place where theft isn't really a worry.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

LB412 said:


> Why so many racks?


HA, I had the same thought. That guy is a rack animal! I'm still using the Sportworks rack I bought in 2004 (T2's grandfather). I took it apart last winter, refurbished it and I'm hoping this thing outlasts me.

Now I'm in the market for a 2 bike rack for my wife's CRV. Looking for quality and *light weight*. Which one weighs the least?


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Wha do you mean by some kind of lock? It's secured by a security hex bolt(rack replacement free if stolen)


So will they replace my bike as well? It would just be nice to have a LOCK @ the hitch as well..I am not putting the rack down in any way..


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> It's secured by a security hex bolt


Yeah because you cant buy that tool anywhere..What was I thinking


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

Corbinworks said:


> So will they replace my bike as well? It would just be nice to have a LOCK @ the hitch as well..I am not putting the rack down in any way..


i doubt they would replace the bike, if your bike is in a situation it might be stolen, it should be locked up with a cable or chain to your hitch (with or without securing the rack as well with the cable/chain)...so it isn't a rack issue if the bike is stolen
if the rack failed and that harmed the bike, maybe



Corbinworks said:


> Yeah because you cant buy that tool anywhere..What was I thinking


if someone is targeting 1ups, I suppose its a possibility, but your average thief isnt bound to have one on him at the time


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I think that my hitch rack is the best. It has the most carrying capacity, it is the easiest to load and unload, it is the easiest to hook to your car, it is the most stable and best of all... I can attach it to my motorcycle's hitch!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/easy-bike-rack-854579.html


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

LB412 said:


> Why so many racks? What makes 1up so much better than the NV?


Well the saris I returned, the Thule got jacked, and my nv got rear ended. The reason the 1up is so much better than the nv is the ease of install each peice is super light 27 lbs for the main hitch and the add ins are like 22 lbs on the 1up and it has tons better ground clearance also since each peice is holds 1 bike you can just add on or take off. I generally drive around town with just the 1 bike but when it's a group ride or traveling ill just pop on more peices to hold 3 bikes which I have the 1 1/4 hitch. If you have a 2 inch you can put up to 4 bikes. The other thing is its super low profile. The downside to low profile I forget its on and I sometimes bang my shin on the rack when I go to grab stuff out of the trunk. Also the one up is all alluminum most peices are Cnc from solid alluminum. The kuat has a mix of steel and alluminum. Oh and the 1up doesn't obstruct your licens plate like the kuat when it is up which is just one more thing to give the police a excuse to pull me over and waste my time. Honestly if you want the best rack 1 up hands down. I'm not going to say the Thule or kuats are junk. They are amazing racks but you don't realize most of why I just said unless you make the plunge for a 1 up. But I also noticed I did burn slightly more fuel with the Thule and kuat. Many of my friends who have gone on road trips also have the t2 or kuat but they only have the 2 bike versions and so if we're rolling 3 deep or traveling we will take theirs off and put mine on and every time they are amazed at how quit and rgood the 1 up rack. It's to the point some have put their Thule and kuats on Craigslist so they can get a 1 up. But in all honesty the Thule kuat and 1 up are going to get your bike from point a to point b equally safe unless your doing heavy offloading and ground clearence and strength is a issue then I would opt for a 1 up


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

1 more thing is no rack manufacturer protects or warranties your bike from theft. 1uo is the only one that will replace your rack if stolen. Kuat and Thule locks are just detergents and are more designed when the rack fails you won't loose your bike on the ground. Call Thule and kuat and ask them. It's just a secondary measure and a theft deterent


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

vapezilla said:


> 1 more thing is no rack manufacturer protects or warranties your bike from theft. 1uo is the only one that will replace your rack if stolen. Kuat and Thule locks are just detergents and are more designed when the rack fails you won't loose your bike on the ground. Call Thule and kuat and ask them. It's just a secondary measure and a theft deterent


Thanks for the details. I run the 4 bike Kuat and love everything but the weight of it. 82 lbs is a hassle to carry back and forth to the car. The modular/sectional aspect of the 1up and the fact the plate is visible to the police are nice features.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Corbinworks said:


> So will they replace my bike as well? It would just be nice to have a LOCK @ the hitch as well..I am not putting the rack down in any way..





Corbinworks said:


> Yeah because you cant buy that tool anywhere..What was I thinking


So name a hitch rack that is 100% safe from theft... Yeah, I thought so...


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Love my 1Up, but a $500 bike rack should include a deterrent lock. 

That is all.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

41ants said:


> Wow that 1 up is HEAVY. Seriously 48lbs is ridiculous.


Well, sorta. It's 27 pounds for the single tray, and honestly it doesn't feel like it. It feels small and tight when folded up. It easily goes in 1/3 of the footprint of my tiny Audi A4 Avant trunk (the 1st gen A4... the B5). I just keep it back there and largely forget about it until I need it.

If you get the second or third tray, you can leave them at home and quickly bolt it on when needed.

That said, the 1Up with two trays is still lighter than a 2 tray Thule T2 at 53 pounds, and it won't rust out like a T2... and it folds up small enough to fit in a trunk, unlike the T2. I had a T2 and kinda hated it. I preferred my Performance Bike XPort Flatbed rack to the T2, but I sold it to get the T2.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Jim_bo said:


> I think that my hitch rack is the best. It has the most carrying capacity, it is the easiest to load and unload, it is the easiest to hook to your car, it is the most stable and best of all... I can attach it to my motorcycle's hitch!!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/easy-bike-rack-854579.html


Ha!


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

pimpbot said:


> Well, sorta. It's 27 pounds for the single tray, and honestly it doesn't feel like it. It feels small and tight when folded up. It easily goes in 1/3 of the footprint of my tiny Audi A4 Avant trunk (the 1st gen A4... the B5). I just keep it back there and largely forget about it until I need it.
> 
> If you get the second or third tray, you can leave them at home and quickly bolt it on when needed.
> 
> That said, the 1Up with two trays is still lighter than a 2 tray Thule T2 at 53 pounds, and it won't rust out like a T2... and it folds up small enough to fit in a trunk, unlike the T2. I had a T2 and kinda hated it. I preferred my Performance Bike XPort Flatbed rack to the T2, but I sold it to get the T2.


Yep that's why I love it. I don't think there is a lighter rack that performs as good as the 1 up. I love how I can just store the peices nice and neatly in my tiny car or my tiny apartment although it sucks if you stub your toe if its on the ground. One thing I never see people rave about on the one up is unlike the kuat or Thule it never creates slop or that annoying rattle that develos over time. The 1 up just rocks


----------



## capall (Aug 27, 2012)

great posts lads,
just bought a 2012 outback with the somewhat compromised factory rack. Currently have rusty Thule square bars, and just returned 2x 4 yr old thule fork mount echelons due to a broken tension knobs. So I've a chance to rethink my rack options. I'm undecided whether to go with a roof mount trays (have always used these) or a hitch based rack (whihc are now way better than 5 yrs ago). Looks like 1up is a winner according to these 15 pages, (and the other 70 on another post). 

Just need to decide now about the choice of hitch vs roof,
and if a hitch its seems to be either the 1up or a kuat NV in second place

Also just wanted to dig back to those who say 1up is very expensive. If I've done my research right;

1up 2 bike hitch $529
2in trailer hitch from etrailer $185
total $715

Thule feet (450/ 480) $195
Thule load bars $99 or $170 for aero blades
Thule sidearm $199 x2
total = $700 / $770, and the 1up roof tray is same price as Thule at $189

so 1up is the same price, or even cheaper, depending on the choice of bars


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

capall said:


> great posts lads,
> just bought a 2012 outback with the somewhat compromised factory rack. Currently have rusty Thule square bars, and just returned 2x 4 yr old thule fork mount echelons due to a broken tension knobs. So I've a chance to rethink my rack options. I'm undecided whether to go with a roof mount trays (have always used these) or a hitch based rack (whihc are now way better than 5 yrs ago). Looks like 1up is a winner according to these 15 pages, (and the other 70 on another post).
> 
> Just need to decide now about the choice of hitch vs roof,
> ...


Hi there. These are not on your list, but I want to offer the suggestion:

Inno IN-AR Side Rails Roof Rack System (Black) | Value-Priced Inno Car Rack for Factory SideRails

2014 Inno INA388 Tire Hold Bike Rack - Roof Mount Bicycle Carrier, Fits Factory Racks, Inno, Yakima, Whispbar, Thule Cross Bars etc.

I do not have the Inno roof rack system, but plan on buying it soon. I have a 2013 Impreza and currently use the factory cross-bars, but want to switch to this system for easier/better mounting options than the curved factory crossbars offer.

I do own the Inno Tire Hold bike rack and have been very pleased with it. I own two and they have gotten weekly use about a year with no issues. I chose this over a fork mount option for convenience. The only drawback I have found is that it does make your bike a little taller on the roof. I've only (almost) ran into a clearance problem once in the last year. I guess with a roof rack system you have to know your clearance, no matter what! The racks also pretty much stay on my car, but are super easy to adjust and remove. The hot Florida sun has not phased them at all. I've also done a few long trips, 6 to 11 hour drives, with no issues.

I'm in a spot where I have to be budget conscious and these fit perfectly into my price range. ORS also did what I thought was a rediculous price match for me, so I was very happy with the service from them, as well.

I don't know about your Outback, but I chose to go with a roof mount option because I like to also secure a hitchrack with additional bungees and my Impreza did not really offer a good means for that. My previous ride was a Jeep Wrangler and I did use a hitch rack for it and bungee cords through the spare tire...

Just wanted to add another alternative for thought.

Good luck!

J.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

capall said:


> great posts lads,
> just bought a 2012 outback with the somewhat compromised factory rack. Currently have rusty Thule square bars, and just returned 2x 4 yr old thule fork mount echelons due to a broken tension knobs. So I've a chance to rethink my rack options. I'm undecided whether to go with a roof mount trays (have always used these) or a hitch based rack (whihc are now way better than 5 yrs ago). Looks like 1up is a winner according to these 15 pages, (and the other 70 on another post).
> 
> Just need to decide now about the choice of hitch vs roof,
> ...


I have a roof rack and hitch. I prefer a hitch for bikes. Especially mtn bikes which are heavier and tough to hoist on the roof of a full sized SUV. I have a kuat NV. No complaints. The roof rack is used for skis, cargo box etc so still useful. If you only want to carry bikes get a hitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

wheeljack said:


> I'm in a spot where I have to be budget conscious


So you can afford spending more on gas? In about 2-3 years the gas savings of a hitch rack are roughly the same as the cost of a roof rack, so it's like you bought two racks by then, and of course you continue to spend more...


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> So you can afford spending more on gas? In about 2-3 years the gas savings of a hitch rack are roughly the same as the cost of a roof rack, so it's like you bought two racks by then, and of course you continue to spend more...


Hello. Actually, I was referring to buying a budget roof rack over a higher priced option from Thule or Yakima.

My choice to go with a roof rack in this instance was purely based on the fact that I was not 100% comfortable with the hitch options (and more importantly the lack of secondary securing methods) for my vehicle, a hatchback Subaru.

I already had a hitch rack that I was more than happy with, but I chose to invest in a roof rack system because I felt it was the best choice for my particular car. I also looked at trunk/hatch mount systems but was underwhelmed by the options that I saw...

Your experience may vary...

J-


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

wheeljack said:


> Hello. Actually, I was referring to buying a budget roof rack over a higher priced option from Thule or Yakima.
> 
> My choice to go with a roof rack in this instance was purely based on the fact that I was not 100% comfortable with the hitch options (and more importantly the lack of secondary securing methods) for my vehicle, a hatchback Subaru.


You'll still end up spending more, but it's your money to burn (literally). My hatchback subaru did just fine with a towbar.


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

I've narrowed my search between the Yakima Hold Up and the Thule T2. I'll be getting the 2 inch. Does anyone have trouble with either rack hitting against the vehicle when not loaded with a bike? Or does anyone with either of these racks have trouble with the bike hitting your vehicle when loaded?


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

wheeljack said:


> Hello. Actually, I was referring to buying a budget roof rack over a higher priced option from Thule or Yakima.
> 
> My choice to go with a roof rack in this instance was purely based on the fact that I was not 100% comfortable with the hitch options (and more importantly the lack of secondary securing methods) for my vehicle, a hatchback Subaru.
> 
> ...


I have the XV Hatch and a Kuat 4 bike hitch rack and it works great


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Jayem said:


> So you can afford spending more on gas? In about 2-3 years the gas savings of a hitch rack are roughly the same as the cost of a roof rack, so it's like you bought two racks by then, and of course you continue to spend more...


Calculations please.

I thought this was an interesting comment and I can't get it to come out right. I have Yakima Whispbars and Thule Echelons on top of my car for 6 months of the year. I keep really complete fuel records on my car. I can discern no difference in gas mileage with or without the racks on my car. I (probably like most) use my bike racks with bikes on them, a small fraction of the time to the point where it would also be negligible. Incidentally, I observed the same with standard Thule bars as well (the aero bars are just quieter).

So best I can figure out, if I drove 15,000 per year with the bikes on top of the car and presuming that would drop my gas mileage 2mpg but from my standard average of 25mpg to 23mpg that would save about 52 gallons of gas per year or $182 at $3.50/gal. But that would be pretty much 100% of the driving for an entire year for most people which is not at all realistic. You'd have to do that for 4 years to make your statement work. In reality, driving 2000 miles per year with bikes on top would be a lot. If so, that would make the payback of increased gas mileage be something like 28 years - or not really a factor since the rack won't likely last that long anyhow.

BTW, I base the 2mpg (25 to 23mpg) number on having 4 bikes on top of the car for a 2500 trip and that's what it cost us in mileage change.

J.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

wheeljack said:


> Hi there. These are not on your list, but I want to offer the suggestion:
> 
> Inno IN-AR Side Rails Roof Rack System (Black) | Value-Priced Inno Car Rack for Factory SideRails
> 
> 2014 Inno INA388 Tire Hold Bike Rack - Roof Mount Bicycle Carrier, Fits Factory Racks, Inno, Yakima, Whispbar, Thule Cross Bars etc.


I had this system. I also have a Yakima and Thule system that are similar on three cars. The Inno system lasted half the time that the other two did. We have them on the car year round and they are used to hold both bike racks and cargo (ski) boxes. We're up here in Minnesota so we have to deal with the road salt thing in the winter which can be tough on the racks. The Yak and Thule both lasted about the same more than 6 years before needing some work but still functional. The Inno barely made it through 2 and would not have lasted 3.

I do like their integrated tool piece for putting them on and they are nice and low profile. But their powder coating and corrosion protection is really not very good. I'd have to recommend these only for relatively light duty and probably not for winter driving at all or corrosive applications (i.e. near the ocean or winter driving).

J.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> I have Yakima Whispbars and Thule Echelons on top of my car for 6 months of the year. I keep really complete fuel records on my car. I can discern no difference in gas mileage with or without the racks on my car.
> J.


Well, that's pretty amazing given other's experience and aerodynamics. I'll get around to some calcs later tonight.


----------



## fotooutdoors (Jul 8, 2010)

JohnJ80 said:


> Calculations please.
> 
> I can discern no difference in gas mileage with or without the racks on my car.


I'm curious if you have mileage numbers to compare within the same season. The reason I note this is that with both Subarus that I have owned, there is/was a significant hit in fuel mileage in the cold. Thus, if you have the racks on only during warm months, you wouldn't see a large (if any) difference in fuel mileage because any savings you gained by removing the racks would be eaten up by the cold.

Fwiw, I see a decrease of about 2-3 mpg (depending on speed) with roof racks on compared to the same seasons mileage, regardless of if there are bikes on the rack. This (and the obnoxious noise) is motivation for me to only install my roof rack as needed; it takes me about 10 minutes to install bars and tray, though I have side rails, so installation is faster than racks for roofs without rails.

Sent from a one-finger keyboard...pardon my autocorrect


----------



## wheeljack (Apr 13, 2012)

JohnJ80 said:


> I had this system. I also have a Yakima and Thule system that are similar on three cars. The Inno system lasted half the time that the other two did. We have them on the car year round and they are used to hold both bike racks and cargo (ski) boxes. We're up here in Minnesota so we have to deal with the road salt thing in the winter which can be tough on the racks. The Yak and Thule both lasted about the same more than 6 years before needing some work but still functional. The Inno barely made it through 2 and would not have lasted 3.
> 
> I do like their integrated tool piece for putting them on and they are nice and low profile. But their powder coating and corrosion protection is really not very good. I'd have to recommend these only for relatively light duty and probably not for winter driving at all or corrosive applications (i.e. near the ocean or winter driving).
> 
> J.


Hey, I'm glad you posted this. I've had such a good experience with my INNO bike rack and read many positive reviews on thier products. It's good to see an alternate opinion. I live two blocks from the Intracoastal and about 1 mile from the beach. Plenty of salt air around me and no problems, so far. I think I will still give the roof rack system a go. I'm curious what my 1 year after thoughts will be on the system. Thanks for the input.



JohnJ80 said:


> Calculations please.
> 
> I thought this was an interesting comment and I can't get it to come out right. I have Yakima Whispbars and Thule Echelons on top of my car for 6 months of the year. I keep really complete fuel records on my car. I can discern no difference in gas mileage with or without the racks on my car. I (probably like most) use my bike racks with bikes on them, a small fraction of the time to the point where it would also be negligible. Incidentally, I observed the same with standard Thule bars as well (the aero bars are just quieter).
> 
> ...


Hi there. Yeah, I got too much of a negative vibe in that interaction so I said my piece and decided to be done with it... 

Most of my driving with the roof rack on is at speeds of 35-60mph and I cannot tell a difference in fuel economy at those speeds. My car averages about 32mpg, no matter what.

The only times I see a fuel economy hit with my bike racks is traveling at 65-70+mph which I rarely do with my bikes on the car. If my week has a lot of interstate hwy miles planned into it, then I remove the racks. It takes maybe 10 mins to get them off and store them away. The few longer interstate hwy trips that I have done with my bike loaded up top still average about 30mpg when everything is said and done.

I reset my mileage data everytime I get a new tank of gas. My goal is to always get at or near an average of 32mpg. My "B" tripometer was set when I bought my car and has not been reset. That shows a running average of 31.5mpg after 26k miles in 14 months. Subara states the car should get an average of 30mpg combined driving.

No matter what, it's twice the mileage that I got with my big-wheeled Wrangler... 

Thanks for the input guys-

J.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Calculations please.
> 
> BTW, I base the 2mpg (25 to 23mpg) number on having 4 bikes on top of the car for a 2500 trip and that's what it cost us in mileage change.
> 
> J.


Here, check out this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/roof-racks-=crappy-gas-mileage-685367.html What you are reporting is close to what most report that having just the rack on the car get, with bikes it's closer to 5mpg or so, especially with 4, probably less.

I think you ARE getting the calcs to come out close to right, I had a long post all ready when I realized you were doing the math. All you gotta do is insert the realistic mileage figures, split of highway time, total miles, and you'll see that in a few years (I've had my T2 rack since something like 2005 or 2006 at least now) you'll make out pretty nicely. Now, if you are just driving in the city at speeds less than 45mph (but in most places where the "limit" is 45 most people cruise at 50, getting into the significant drag range), there might not be much different, but most likely you can just ride to the trailhead if it's that close. If you want I can still do the calcs, but if you're driving 15K/yr, especially getting out to some riding destinations, driving faster than 60mph, transporting bikes, etc, you can do it just as well. I'd say $3.50 is a little optimistic to plan for fuel cost for the next 5 years


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

No, that's where you're wrong and the numbers I was questioning. 5mpg saved is meaningless unless you tell me what the average mileage of the car is.

The mpg number is the wrong way to figure this out because a given aerodynamic drag at a given wind speed will take a known amount of energy to push through the air. A gallon of gas has a fixed amount of energy in it. Therefore, the mpg gained or lost will be different depending on the average fuel usage of the car. So for a 25mpg car that that translates into 2mpg deficit would show up as 1mpg hit on a 12.5mpg car or a 4mpg hit on a 50mpg car.

My data from over 213K miles in the same car, show that a rack with low profile fork mounts (pretty much all of them) is a negligible hit in gas mileage. I cannot notice it when I look at my data. When I put four bikes on my car, the hit was 3-4mpg (depending on wind) for a car that gets 25mpg. So that would translate into 6-8 for a 50mpg car or 1.5-2mpg on a 12.5mpg car. Either way, it's not a very big hit and it would take 15,000 miles of driving per year with bikes on top for four years, to pay for a hitch rack. So what I've shown is that the gas mileage is not going to pay for the rack. My guess is that most people probably don't even put 1000 miles on their car each year hauling bikes. So this won't work out (unfortunately). Get the rack because of it's utility.

j.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

JohnJ80 said:


> Either way, it's not a very big hit and it would take 15,000 miles of driving per year with bikes on top for four years, to pay for a hitch rack. So what I've shown is that the gas mileage is not going to pay for the rack. My guess is that most people probably don't even put 1000 miles on their car each year hauling bikes. So this won't work out (unfortunately).
> 
> j.


So all the people with 28-30mpg cars that said their mileage dropped 2-3 just with the addition of the rack are lying and your car takes no hit with the rack somehow?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Jayem.
I don't think that's what me meant. I think you misunderstand the meaning of his message.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I drive to/from El Paso from Tucson every week in a 2011 Volvo C30 hatchback. Little turbo 2.5 5 liter. At average 80 mph I get just over 27 with no rack, 25 with rack and just under 22 with a bike on top. I have about 45000 miles worth of data.


----------



## capall (Aug 27, 2012)

all good info guys,
been thinking with my future usage patterns and with the 4gen outback and a 3 yr lab, I think this is is how it would pan out,

Normal week week..2 bikes
weekends away, 2 bikes + cargo + dog
bigger weekends away, 4 bikes + cargo + dog


so it looks like I will need a cargo box, (and therefore will need real bars and not the OEM ones), so options are 4 bike tray and cargo on roof, or 2 bike tray with 2 bikes on roof with cargo box. Might see myself annoyed a bit with the hitch tray only, be it 2 or 4, if traveling with the dog, so best solution might be to a roof and a hitch mount.

I've always had Thule fork mounts but just returned them for the tension knob being intermittent, so leaning towards complete bike mounts, And now might start with a 1up roof tray, and progress to the hitch when needed.


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

I can see the point for those worried about the hitch racks and bikes getting whacked. Reading the thread again today it made me think why dont we put some of the blinky seat post lights on the bike farthest from the car facing the oncoming traffic? Think that would help much?

Bob


----------

